# Ages des utilisateurs mac?



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Il parait que le public du mac se rajeunit... enfin perso autour de moi y a encore peu de jeunes qui ont un mac...(m&#234;me si j'ai fait switcher plusieur potes, &#231;a reste une minorit&#233;!) plut&#244;t des papis de 40 &#224; 50 ans    . Donc par curiosit&#233; j'aurai aim&#233; savoir dans quelle tranche d'&#226;ge vous vous situez sur macG?(pour voter il faut bien sur avoir un mac!  )


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

Presque pappy......
S'p&#232;ce de djeun's !...


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Dailleur jaimerai savoir qui est le doyen de macG?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

Amok !... 
une autre question ?!....


----------



## vousti (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> plutôt des papis de 40 à 50 ans    .



papis :affraid:......spèce de î¡{¶µÇ¡Ú j'ten foutrais moi!!!!!! nan mais

j'crôaa pas qu' à 40 piges tu sois un papi.....nan ces djeuns j'te jures plus aucun respect


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Oui c'est vrai que la jeunesse d'aujourdhui c'est plus ce que c'&#233;tait   !  Mais mon cher papa qui est dans la cat&#233;gorie papi adore que je l'emb&#234;te l&#224; dessus!  Alors je me suis dit que j'allait taquin&#233; un peu les papis de macG! 

Et Amok &#231;a lui fait quel &#226;ge?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> (...)
> Et Amok ça lui fait quel âge?


C'est un débat entre anthropologues et historiens...
Certains prétendent trouver sa trace pendant le jurassique _(enfin quelque part par là !...)_ et d'autres affirment qu'il n'apparaît que pendant la haute antiquité sous le règne des premiers Pharaons _(enfin quelque part par là !...)_...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Amok !...
> une autre question ?!....


Et notre cr&#233;ateur &#224; tous? Doc le p&#232;re, t'en fais quoi?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et notre créateur à tous? Doc le père, t'en fais quoi?


L'Amoque serait sa première "créature" ?!...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2007)

"IL" n'a pas d'age, voyons


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un lui a t-il laissé un message pour lui dire qu'on est en train de sarcasmer sur lui !  
En tt cas je veux savoir quel âge il a, même si il faut que j'utilise un peu de carbone 14 pour le faire!


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Dailleur jaimerai savoir qui est le doyen de macG?





tirhum a dit:


> Amok !...
> une autre question ?!....





xao85 a dit:


> Et Amok &#231;a lui fait quel &#226;ge?



Amok n'est qu'un gamin &#233;cervel&#233; 
Demandez-donc &#224; Aricosec ce qu'il en pense 

En tous cas, heureux de savoir que, comme TheBig ou Lemmy, par exemple, on n'est pas des papis vu qu'on a pass&#233; les 50 ans

(pour les "vrais" pr&#233;historiques, je serai muet comme une carpe )


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> En tous cas, heureux de savoir que, comme TheBig ou Lemmy, par exemple, on n'est pas des papis vu qu'on a pass&#233; les 50 ans
> 
> (pour les "vrais" pr&#233;historiques, je serai muet comme une carpe )



L&#224; pour moi vous arrivez dans la cat&#233;gorie fossiles!    
Je sens que je vais me faire jeter...? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Quelqu'un lui a t-il laiss&#233; un message pour lui dire qu'on est en train de sarcasmer sur lui !
> (...)


Laisse, il va trouver tout seul !.... 
_Il a l'habitude !..._

:casse:


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Chouette un sondage


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Là pour moi vous arrivez dans la catégorie fossiles!



Conseil du jour : Ne pas confondre le bar de macG et le Museum d'histoire naturelle 



xao85 a dit:


> Je sens que je vais me faire jeter...? :rateau:



Mais non, mais non, c'est bien connu, les gamins, ça babille pour se faire les dents, faut pas faire attention


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais non, mais non, c'est bien connu, les gamins, ça babille pour se faire les dents, faut pas faire attention



Il faut être ferme, mais juste


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Quest ce que vous dites sur les gamins????


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Quest ce que vous dites sur les gamins????



Évidemment, quand ils ne savent pas encore lire, faudrait passer en audio


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Quest ce que vous dites sur les gamins????



Aux gamins ?

Qu'il faut qu'ils se mouchent et qu'ils disent bonjour à la dame.


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2007)

Faut rouvrir l'age du capitaine !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Faut rouvrir l'age du capitaine !



Je dirais bien : "toute ma jeunesse" ! mais ce serait un rien présomptueux 
En tous cas, Rezba n'a pas perdu son excellente habitude de montrer que MacG aussi a un passé  Merci l'archiviste


----------



## Hérisson (8 Mars 2007)

Je me suis dépêché de voter avant de changer de tranche


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Je me suis dépêché de voter avant de changer de tranche


Ceci dit, je n'ai pas voté : non, je n'ai pas encore besoin de sondage   non, mais !


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Quest ce que vous dites sur les gamins????



Pas de dessert après le sondage .. Au lit !


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Amok n'est qu'un gamin écervelé
> Demandez-donc à Aricosec ce qu'il en pense
> 
> En tous cas, heureux de savoir que, comme TheBig ou Lemmy, par exemple, on n'est pas des papis vu qu'on a passé les 50 ans
> ...


Et voilà, t'as vexé Loustic :mouais: 
:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Perso j'ai un an, bient&#244;t 2, comme l'atteste mon joli (et fort bien tenu) profil public, et je tiens &#224; signaler que je m'insurge en constatant que ma tranche d'&#226;ge n'est pas repr&#233;sent&#233;e dans ce sondage inique.

Je r&#233;clame une fermeture imm&#233;diate et un truc en public qui fout bien la teuhon pour l'auteur de ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'ai un an, bientôt 2, comme l'atteste mon joli (et fort bien tenu) profil public, et je tiens à signaler que je m'insurge en constatant que ma tranche d'âge n'est pas représentée dans ce sondage inique.
> 
> Je réclame une fermeture immédiate et un truc en public qui fout bien la teuhon pour l'auteur de ce fil.


A ton âge, on ne devrait pas songer à iniquer !

Moi, j'ai dans les dix-huit mois.

Voilà, voilà, voilà.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Attention Rezba va dire un truc.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Il a quel âge, rezba ?

Il faudrait faire un test, je ne sais pas, l'adn, le carbone 14, un truc - sur un de ses cheveux par exemple.

Oh pardon.


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2007)

golf a dit:


> Et voil&#224;, t'as vex&#233; Loustic :mouais:
> :rateau:


Mais non !
Loustic ne peut se vexer.
Il se sent prot&#233;g&#233; par ses copains dinosaures
et aussi par des cr&#233;atures ant&#233;diluviennes
aux dents ac&#233;r&#233;es, &#224; l'esprit &#233;troit,
aux pieds palm&#233;s, &#224; la gueule en biais,
les modosaures.

  

Dans le sondage il manque des tranches : plus d'&#226;ge, pas d'&#226;ge, hors d'&#226;ge,... bavard' &#226;ge...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

19 ans, je me fais vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> En tous cas, Rezba n'a pas perdu son excellente habitude de montrer que MacG aussi a un passé  Merci l'archiviste


Cette partie des forums a-t-elle autre chose qu'un passé ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cette partie des forums a-t-elle autre chose qu'un passé ?


Une petite crise de désabusement, de nostalgie de ce qui fut, de regret de ce qui n'est plus ?

_Où sont-ils, vierge souveraine,_
_mais où sont les neiges d'antant ?_


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cette partie des forums a-t-elle autre chose qu'un pass&#233; ?


H&#233; non le vieux, tu as raison!  

Maintenant tout se passe dans "vous &#234;tes ici"!


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2007)

En tous cas, heureux de savoir que, comme TheBig ou Lemmy, par exemple, on n'est pas des papis vu qu'on a pass&#233; les 50 ans

Je me sens rassur&#233;
En plus, j'en suis un quandm&#234;me nanan&#232;re, un vrai, sisi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Demandez-donc à Aricosec ce qu'il en pense


Euh, oui, mais alors là, c'est vraiment pas utilie-utile vois-tu 



Luc G a dit:


> Lemmy, par exemple,


Là, par contre, pas la peine de demander, il ne répondra pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Oué, le mac c tro cool  et lé PC ki s'en serve, é ben c tous dé cons   
lol


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Dailleur jaimerai savoir qui est le doyen de macG?


J'ai longtemps pensé que *papibob* faisait partie des doyens de MacG. 
Mais comparativement à l'*Amok*, on pourrait presque le prendre pour un nourrisson, en effet... :affraid:


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

Bon les vieux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Il faudrait penser à laisser la place au jeunes....   

Oulalalalal........ Ca sent l'éjection définitive........... Pardon 

Pour ma part, je vien de finir mon cinquième de siècle là......


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais comparativement à l'*Amok*, on pourrait presque le prendre pour un nourrisson, en effet... :affraid:



On parle de l'Amok, on parle de l'Amok...
Moi je dis qu'il faudrait qu'on puisse faire une recherche par date de naissance, dans la liste des membres, pour pouvoir le confondre une bonne fois pour toutes. 


...
Ah?
Rezba va dire un truc?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bon les vieux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Il faudrait penser à laisser la place au jeunes....


Non.

Ma place dans le train, elle est pour plus vieux que moi,
Ma place au boulot, elle est pour les petits indiens qui travaillent si bien,
Ma place en amour, toujours le risque qu'on me la fauche un jour,
Ma place dans le trafic, une question de fric
Ma place où ?
Je n'ai plus de place, plus beaucoup,
l'inutile obligatoire prends toute la place,
Ma place au cimetierre est louée à des vers
qui m'attendent...

Crèvent les jeunes,
S'embrase le monde,
ma place, je la garde !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Comment ?

Ah non, j'ai cru que bobby allait dire une connerie.


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Ma place dans le train, elle est pour plus vieux que moi,
> Ma place au boulot, elle est pour les petits indiens qui travaillent si bien,
> ...


 
Oh con.... Faut pas les faire chier les vieux ici....


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Oh con.... Faut pas les faire chier les vieux ici....



Bon, les jeunes réunissez vous pour continuer le payment de mon salaire. 
Dans ce cas je vous laisse:
Mon boulot
Ma place dans l'avion,
 dans le taxi,
dans le train
dans des réunions qui ne finissent jamais
et plusieurs autres bricoles de ce genre

Bon, faudra bien que je mange hein:hein:


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> (pour voter il faut bien sur avoir un mac!  )



Être inscrit a macgé suffit :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

Suit content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul jeune sur macG!


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Une garderie MacGé ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

L'Amok a 43 ans depuis peu et ta copine, si c'est une femme de gout et d'expérience, te dira que ce n'est pas vieux du tout. 

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Suit content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul jeune sur macG!



Oh, mais comme disait l'autre: "l'age ne fait rien à l'affaire..."


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Laisse tomber il ne peuvent pas comprendre


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Laisse tomber il ne peuvent pas comprendre



C'est ca qui est affreux : même si on voulait les aider, il ne le croiraient pas !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

D'ailleurs, afin de les aider, et comme Lao-Tseu l'a dit, je leur montrerais bien la voix, moi :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

J'espère pour toi Amok que tu as lu tout le topique parceque certains parle de toi comme d'un légende(mais très très vieille, la légende! )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ca qui est affreux : m&#234;me si on voulait les aider, il ne le croiraient pas !


Encore une question de survie.


----------



## xao85 (8 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Une garderie MacGé ?




Très bonne idée avec un imac et adibou SVP!


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196028 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, afin de les aider, et comme Lao-Tseu l'a dit, je leur montrerais bien la voix, moi :mouais:



Sois coulant mon chat : tu sais ce que c'est ! A 18 ans, on a un peu de pelade sur les parties g&#233;nitales et on imagine que le monde est a tes pieds. Et puis on se rend compte que finalement soit on se tape des vieilles pratiquement liquides, soit des jeunettes qui r&#234;vent de se lever un mec de plus de 30 ans. Alors en attendant d'avoir son tour on patiente : on s'en trouve une d&#233;s&#339;uvr&#233;e qui accepte la vie &#224; deux, chacun pr&#233;f&#233;rant attendre pour la salle de bains, acte moins pitoyable que d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de descendre un chien-compagnon humer les r&#233;verb&#232;res dans le crachin du petit matin. Au pire, on s'&#233;pouse &#224; 20 ans et lors du divorce de la quarantaine on d&#233;couvre &#224; quel point il est bon d'avoir cet age b&#233;ni !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Coulant ? Comme un n&#339;ud, &#224; la rigueur&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Sois coulant mon chat : tu sais ce que c'est ! A 18 ans, on a un peu de pelade sur les parties g&#233;nitales et on imagine que le monde est a tes pieds. Et puis on se rend compte que finalement soit on se tape des vieilles pratiquement liquides, soit des jeunettes qui r&#234;vent de se lever un mec de plus de 30 ans. Alors en attendant d'avoir son tour on patiente : on s'en trouve une d&#233;s&#339;uvr&#233;e qui accepte la vie &#224; deux, chacun pr&#233;f&#233;rant attendre pour la salle de bains, acte moins pitoyable que d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de descendre un chien-compagnon humer les r&#233;verb&#232;res dans le crachin du petit matin. Au pire, on s'&#233;pouse &#224; 20 ans et lors du divorce de la quarantaine on d&#233;couvre &#224; quel point il est bon d'avoir cet age b&#233;ni !


Je ne t'ai pas toujours connu ce discours. Il faut dire que, lorsque je t'ai connu, tu n'avais pas encore la quarantaine&#8230; 

Par ailleurs, pour exp&#233;ditive qu'elle soit, je trouve la solution de Chaton pleine de mansu&#233;tude : le jour o&#249; l'on pourra vraiment montrer aux imb&#233;ciles l'&#233;tendue de leur b&#234;tise, on ne contera plus les suicid&#233;s. Autant leur &#233;pargner ce triste face-&#224;-face, non ?


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4196069 a dit:
			
		

> Coulant ? Comme un n&#339;ud, &#224; la rigueur&#8230;


Tu n'as pas vraiment la t&#234;te de l'emploi.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196069 a dit:
			
		

> Comme un n&#339;ud, &#224; la rigueur&#8230;



Ah, ca ils connaissent. Ils passent m&#234;me leur temps &#224; jouer avec d&#232;s qu'ils ont ferm&#233; le loquet de la porte des toilettes du lyc&#233;e !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Je le savais qu'on me traiterait de t&#234;te de n&#339;ud. Je le savais.

Et pourtant&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196084 a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais qu'on me traiterait de t&#234;te de n&#339;ud. Je le savais.
> 
> Et pourtant&#8230; :mouais:


Si y'a que &#231;a pour te faire plaisir&#8230; :love:

Bassou - insultes diverses et avari&#233;es par MP


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196095 a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a que &#231;a pour te faire plaisir&#8230; :love:
> 
> Bassou - insultes diverses et avari&#233;es par MP


[Pascal77]Tu es d'une bassesse...[/Pascal77]


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [Pascal77]Tu es d'une bassesse...[/Pascal77]


T'as pas du bien lire mon pseudo, c'est &#233;crit dedans pourtant


----------



## urgo94 (8 Mars 2007)

Dites vos sénilités,Sondage et coloscopie c'est pareil? vous devez savoir ça vous autres a vos ages.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Dites vos s&#233;nilit&#233;s,Sondage et coloscopie c'est pareil? vous devez savoir &#231;a vous autres a vos ages.


J'en connais deux ou trois qui vont faire remarquer que tu portes bien ton pseudo, toi...


----------



## urgo94 (8 Mars 2007)

:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Suit content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul jeune sur macG!



Non... Tu n'es pas le seul... Mais je trouve par contre que les vieux sont en surnombre....:rateau:


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Non... Tu n'es pas le seul... Mais je trouve par contre que les vieux sont en surnombre....:rateau:



Manque un peu de filles je trouve (en sousnombre quoi)
Même les "veilles sont le bienvenue non?)


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'espère pour toi Amok que tu as lu tout le topique parceque certains parle de toi comme d'un légende(mais très très vieille, la légende! )



Jeune homme, Amok est une légende. 

Et les légendes ne viellissent pas


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Manque un peu de filles je trouve (en sousnombre quoi)
> Même les "veilles sont le bienvenue non?)



Entièrement d'accord avec toi.....:rateau: 

Mais elles ne sa... STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... Pas de critique... C'est la journée de la femme... 

On attendra demain.....:rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Dites vos sénilités,Sondage et coloscopie c'est pareil? vous devez savoir ça vous autres a vos ages.



Ca dépend. Tu te sondes souvent au thermomètre pour savoir ce que tu penses ? Méfies toi : c'est le genre d'habitude qui transforme un cerveau en poire à lavement...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2007)

Une poire à lavement !!!!

Quel bel objet !!! On en voit plus, c'est dommage quand même !!!


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Jeune homme, Amok est une légende.
> 
> Et les légendes ne viellissent pas



Voilà : 175 posts D) et la parole de la sagesse. Un jour vous pourrez dire : "il m'a répondu sur macg" et vous n'aurez servante, oyant telle nouvelle qui au son de mon nom n'aille s'éveillant, bénissant votre nom de louanges immortelles. Tout ca grace à moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2007)

Tu crois qu'elle est bonne ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu crois qu'elle est bonne ?




Je l'ignore : elle traine quelque part dans les cartons. Rien de tel pour dépoussiérer écolo le matos photo. Bon, elle doit être un peu poreuse, depuis le temps, mais pour la teter le soir en regardant Mireille Dumas, ca devrait aller. Tu peux aussi jouer avec : te l'inserer dans la bouche et appuyer ; ca fait gonfler les joues.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2007)

Vais t'les gonfler les joues moi...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

C'est mignon, cet &#233;change... de poires....


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Vais t'les gonfler les joues moi...



Attention Sonny : j'ai des photos....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2007)

C'est petit ça...

Tout petit.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Ah Monique a un mac !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est petit ça...
> 
> Tout petit.


Je crois que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire, oui


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2007)

Je me demande si écrire des messages
à n'en plus finir
est la manière la plus sage
de se voir vieillir


----------



## urgo94 (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca d&#233;pend. Tu te sondes souvent au thermom&#232;tre pour savoir ce que tu penses ? M&#233;fies toi : c'est le genre d'habitude qui transforme un cerveau en poire &#224; lavement...



 Le cerveau en poire a lavement,faut pas pousser quand m&#234;me! ou alors monsieur a le bras long attention de ne pas se crever un oeil

Edit:J'ai du me tromper en voulant faire le test du thermometre.

Le r&#233;sultat est Nuageux a tres nuageux,c'est grave docteur?


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Je me demande si écrire des messages
> à n'en plus finir
> est la manière la plus sage
> de se voir vieillir



On n'est pas obligé de se regarder, de toutes façons : il y a tellement à voir autour


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Ce fil nous aura appris un truc : il suffit de mettre "&#226;ge" dans le titre d'un fil pour que tous les anc&#234;tres rappliquent.


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Vivement la prochaine canicule


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

Meme pas peur de la prochaine canicule
Ce qui ne nous tue pas nous rend plus fort,nous sommes tous équipés de climatiseurs,les PapysMacUsés vaincront,les gouttes de sueur des jeunes continuerons de se transformer en pension de retraite raffraichissante pour nous

Une compagne chaude pour l'hiver,une frigide pour l'été et tout ira bien


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196702 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la prochaine canicule



Arrête de rêver : les vieux de MacGé en ont vu d'autres. En fait, j'ai horreur de la clim,à part à la rigueur en voiture. Alors ne compte pas sur la canicule pour éliminer tous les vieux d'ici, ça relève de l'idée reçue ou du voeu pieux


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2007)

De plus les anciens Mac chauffaient comme des malades, alors la canicule on connaît


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Arrête de rêver : les vieux de MacGé en ont vu d'autres. En fait, j'ai horreur de la clim,à part à la rigueur en voiture. Alors ne compte pas sur la canicule pour éliminer tous les vieux d'ici, ça relève de l'idée reçue ou du voeu pieux



ça me fait chaud au coeur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce fil nous aura appris un truc : il suffit de mettre "âge" dans le titre d'un fil pour que tous les ancêtres rappliquent.


Même rezba.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même rezba.


Même celui "qui a été, qui est et qui seras" !......


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce fil nous aura appris un truc : il suffit de mettre "âge" dans le titre d'un fil pour que tous les ancêtres rappliquent.



Je suis là aussi !    

Bon c'est quand même pas la décrépitude non plus, mais c'est vrai que le prix des Macs fait qu'on a plus de chance d'en acheter un quand on travaille que quand on est étudiant.

Le premier Mac que j'ai payé avec mes sous était un LC II en 92 et ça après deux ou trois ans de jobs d'été ...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

coucou... je suis l&#224; aussi!

45 ans dont 25 ans de machines Apple (j'ai commenc&#233; avec un Apple II)!


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> De plus les anciens Mac chauffaient comme des malades, alors la canicule on connaît



Et même posé sur les genoux, le (trans)portable de l'époque n'a pas réussi à nous faire fondre les testiboules ! 

On savait fabriquer de l'humain, avant 75 : des corps caverneux joliment agrémentés de peintures rupestres (il faut voir ceux de Rezba : la tapisserie de la reine Mathilde, à côté, c'est une blague Caram'Bar), une tuyauterie capable de les remplir avec un débit qui mis à l'échelle pourrait alimenter la moitié de l'héxagone et des sacs de voyage capables de résister aux manipulations les plus hasardeuses, en toutes conditions météo.

Aujourd'hui un petit coup sec et les poignées te restent dans les mains, à la moindre immersion dans de l'eau fraîche ca vire a la taupe frileuse et la mise en route ressemble a l'éternuement de Nessie : ca dodeline du cou pendant des heures avant de montrer la tête !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Quand &#231;a te crache pas &#224; la gueule au moindre regard suggestif, ou &#224; la moindre vue d'une page  sous-v&#234;tements du catalogue de la Redoute !


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196806 a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça te crache pas à la gueule au moindre regard suggestif, ou à la moindre vue d'une page  sous-vêtements du catalogue de la Redoute !



Bien entendu les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux mêmes :

Pour Mackie, il s'agit du catalogue Manutan.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196806 a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça te crache pas à la gueule au moindre regard suggestif, ou à la moindre vue d'une page  sous-vêtements du catalogue de la Redoute !



A _leur_ gueule, tu veux dire. A tel point que certains, à défaut du bouc, portent au menton la chrysalide !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

Entre les poires de lavement et les b&#226;tons de colle, certains ne savent plus o&#249; donner de la... t&#234;te......


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Bouc ? ils n'ont pas de poils au menton a cet &#226;ge la, mais le duvet permet une bonne accroche de la chrysalide


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Entre les poires de lavement et les bâtons de colle



Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ces deux termes sont parfaitement acceptés par la charte. Pour chrysalide, il faut que je vois ca avec benjamin.



Pour revenir au sujet, il est un point que nous n'avons pas encore abordé : le comportement de ces jeunes cons, dont la seule ouverture vers l'exterieur se limite souvent, et dans le meilleur des cas, a 23 pouces de diagonale.
Ah ! Nos fiestas du dimanche dans les garages ! Lorsque l'épée parentale profitait de l'arrivée des premiers beaux jours pour filer sur la Nationale 7, laissant les maisons vides d'interdits ! Ca y allait, là : pas besoin de mode d'emploi ! "La bombe humaine" de Téléphone qui grésille sous le saphir et les mains baladeuses toujours prêtes à aider Cosette ! Le Coca tiède, les gâteaux sur une table vite transformée en champ de bataille et les miettes qui croustillent sous la semelle des Stan Smith ! 

 :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2007)

'tain !  l&#224; je prends un coups de vieux


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ces deux termes sont parfaitement acceptés par la charte. Pour chrysalide, il faut que je vois ca avec benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le coca n'était pas encore arrivé en France dans ta jeunesse.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> 'tain !  là je prends un coups de vieux



'Faut pas ma mouette : toi, au moins, t'as vécu ca ! 

Tu as passé des matinées à copier sur mini cassette des 33 tours, tu t'es baladé avec des cassettes VHS dans le sac US, tu as peut-être trainé chez l'Indien, aux puces de Clignancourt, en profitant au passage pour acheter une bandana et une veste en velours pleine de badges !
Et l'odeur de l'huile, lorsque tu démontais ton 103 SP, les spots qui clignotent au rythme de la musique (bon, même à l'époque c'était has-been ca ! ), nos rêves en matant le bras tangentiel de la B&O, les appareils photo Kodak à films 126 pour shooter les potes faisant les cons sous les gargouilles, lors des visites pédagogiques de Notre Dame, les cours d'EPS à la piscine !

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196862 a dit:
			
		

> Le coca n'était pas encore arrivé en France dans ta jeunesse.



Si, mais pas le light : on pouvait encore se choléstéroler, fumer, picoler, baiser sans se sentir coupable. Tu vois : rien que pour ca, ca vaut le coup d'avoir 40 balais aujourd'hui !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Voire un peu moins, aussi   J'aurais m&#234;me d&#251; dire d'autant plus


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Ouais, ca j'en suis persuad&#233; mon loulou. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je me rapproche des 30 berges, et j'ai ces souvenirs la aussi de mon enfance, sans doutes gr&#226;ce &#224; mes parents.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> .... Nos fiestas du dimanche dans les garages ! ...
> :love:


 

tes parents avaient une Ford Fiesta?


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196883 a dit:
			
		

> Voire un peu moins, aussi   J'aurais même dû dire d'autant plus



Oui, un peu moins aussi : mais disons que par rapport à toi j'en ai profité un peu plus !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196884 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ca j'en suis persuad&#233; mon loulou. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je me rapproche des 30 berges, et j'ai ces souvenirs la aussi de mon enfance, sans doutes gr&#226;ce &#224; mes parents.


J'allais le dire : avec 10 ans de moins, l'Amok, j'ai aussi ces souvenirs de garage (beaucoup) de telephone &#224; fond les ballons, entre autres merdes, de mains baladeuses (surtout) et tutti quanti. 
Pas de 103Sp par contre, moi j'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; un blaireau, m&#234;me &#224; 14 ans. 


Tes souvenirs de vieux de la vieille son des fakes l'Amok!!!
Tu es fait!


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si, mais pas le light : on pouvait encore se choléstéroler, fumer, picoler, baiser sans se sentir coupable. Tu vois : rien que pour ca, ca vaut le coup d'avoir 40 balais aujourd'hui !



C'est parce que vous ne savez pas apprécier les plaisirs des années 2000 ... Il y a d'autres façon de se défouler !!!


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ....Pas de 103Sp par contre, moi j'ai jamais été un blaireau, même à 14 ans.
> 
> 
> Tes souvenirs de vieux de la vieille son des fakes l'Amok!!!
> Tu es fait!


 
103 SP, 104.... moi mon époque c'était plutôt....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque (enfin, 15 bonnes ann&#233;es apr&#232;s ), faire une mix-tape pour sa copine relevait de l'exploit. Tout bien caler, faire un fondu sonore en fin de face et d&#233;corer la pochette&#8230; Y'en avait au moins pour 2 jours de boulot! 

+1 Bobby, la 103SP c'est pour les blaireaux. Go Skate!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, un peu moins aussi : mais disons que par rapport à toi j'en ai profité un peu plus !


Ce qui invalide ce que tu viens de dire c'est que tu as employ&#233; le pass&#233;


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'allais le dire : avec 10 ans de moins, l'Amok, j'ai aussi ces souvenirs de garage (beaucoup) de telephone à fond les ballons, entre autres merdes, de mains baladeuses (surtout) et tutti quanti.
> Pas de 103Sp par contre, moi j'ai jamais été un blaireau, même à 14 ans.
> 
> 
> ...



Bobby, il faut que tu comprennes quelque chose : ici, tu es un vieux ! Tout simplement parce que une bonne partie de ta vie s'est passée sans ordinateur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196916 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui invalide ce que tu viens de dire c'est que tu as employ&#233; le pass&#233;


Comment &#231;a Amok est invalide?


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196916 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui invalide ce que tu viens de dire c'est que tu as employ&#233; le pass&#233;



Si tu relis tous les &#233;l&#233;ments, oui, on peut parler au pass&#233; : sur ceux cit&#233;s, combien peuvent encore se pratiquer aujourd'hui sans passer pour un pestif&#233;r&#233; ou faire plus qu'attention ?
Je n'ai pas dit que cela n'existait plus  : j'attirais simplement l'attention sur la notion de culpabilit&#233;. 

De m&#234;me, je ne suis pas particuli&#232;rement "nostalgique" de cette p&#233;riode l&#224; : je trouve simplement l'actuelle beaucoup trop asseptis&#233;e et moralisatrice pour mon go&#251;t. Il y en a une que j'aurais ador&#233;e vivre (l&#224; pour le coup je suis trop jeune !), c'est les 60's, et si possible aux Etats-Unis, c&#244;t&#233; Californie.  

J'ai m&#234;me vu l'autre jour a la TV que des bandeaux d&#233;filants apparaissaient maintenant sur les pubs "cullinaires": "faites gaffe, bouffer entre les repas rend sourd", ou un truc du genre... En ce moment, il n'y a que deux trucs qui ne semblent pas mauvais pour la sant&#233; : Payer ses imp&#244;ts et voter.


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

A quand un bandeau pendant les pubs qui dira "Attention regarder la t&#233;l&#233; pendant et hors des repas rend con" ?



			
				Momok a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, il n'y a que deux trucs qui ne semblent pas mauvais pour la sant&#233; : Payer ses imp&#244;ts et voter.



Toutaf&#233;.


----------



## vousti (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ces deux termes sont parfaitement acceptés par la charte. Pour chrysalide, il faut que je vois ca avec benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


up,

et surtout les premiers émois , premières pelles, et premières "plus si affinitées" sans redouter autre chose que l'éventualité de sfaire choper par les parents qui rentrent plus tôt.
le caoutchouc n'était là que pour la frime.......PU***N on avait une liberté totale à cette époque.......(soupirs)

Vous les jeunes v'savez pas ce que c' était ......dommmmage


----------



## spud34 (9 Mars 2007)

vousti a dit:


> le caoutchouc n'était là que pour la frime.......PU***N on avait une liberté totale à cette époque.......(soupirs)
> 
> Vous les jeunes v'savez pas ce que c' était ......dommmmage



Comme si le caoutchouc était aussi gênant que ça, pffff :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comment &#231;a Amok est invalide?


Toi, arr&#234;te de faire l'&#233;tonn&#233;e ! &#199;a fait des mois que tu te plains aupr&#232;s de moi, comme un caniche s'excite sur la jambe du nouveau venu &#224; la maison, pour me dire qu'il n'est plus comme "avant". Que vos nuits endiabl&#233;es qui te laissaient incapable de t'asseoir sur autre chose qu'un coussin farci de duvet double z&#233;ro pendant des semaines n'&#233;taient plus qu'un souvenir lointain&#8230; Que tu regrettais ces longues chevauch&#233;es nocturnes, vos deux regards tourn&#233;s vers le m&#234;me horizon tressautant, et que maintenant, pour vous &#233;battre, il avait fallu te transformer en roi du trap&#232;ze volant pour arriver &#224; tes fins malgr&#233; la barri&#232;re physique du d&#233;ambulateur, de l'appareil d'assistance respiratoire, et autres potences pleines de bocaux divers et vari&#233;s. Combien de fois t'es-tu plaint aupr&#232;s de moi, que lors d'un de ses spasmes, tu as cru sa fougue revenue, et dans l'action renvers&#233; le pot qui recueille ses glaires toute la journ&#233;e ? Combien de fois ?? Hein ?

Pff...

Mais tu crois que je n'ai pas compris ton jeu ? &#199;a me r&#233;vulse tiens ! Je la vois la lueur d'espoir sadique qui brille au fond de ton regard de fouine. On dirait Darras dans le Viager ! Tu en veux &#224; sa fortune, c'est &#231;a, hein ??? Et de te pavaner ici, en mettant tes atours rebondis devant le nez de tout le monde, l&#224; !!! C'est &#233;c&#339;urant.

C'est simple tiens :* tu es la Anna-Nicole Smith de Macg&#233; !* Et ne crois pas qu'on se laissera faire ! Mackie, seul enfant l&#233;gitime de la Moque se d&#233;fendra _baique et hongues_, et nous serons l&#224; pour t&#233;moigner devant le tribunal ad&#233;quat de ton vice et de tes agissements amoraux.

Tremble, vermine putassi&#232;re !!!


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bobby, il faut que tu comprennes quelque chose : ici, tu es un vieux ! Tout simplement parce que une bonne partie de ta vie s'est passée sans ordinateur !


_
n'empêche la 103 ça valait nib' comparé à une 51 avec kit Polini d'abord et les Stan Smith, c'était pour les petites bourgeoises amiénoises nous c'était Doc Marten's et veste Levi's abimées 

ya 15 ans, je découvrais un mac et comment foutre la Cosworth de papa en travers sur les  chemins du Santerre (s'enterre) _


----------



## vousti (9 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Comme si le caoutchouc était aussi gênant que ça, pffff :hein:


  nan il est pas gênant du tout, mais il a maintenant une toute autre signification.
Avant c'était "woa il a des capotes dans le porte-feuilles", maintenant c'est" t'es fou!, sans capote!,tu veux crever! ben pas moi"

si tu veux l'ambiance était plus..........comment dire......zen


----------



## spud34 (9 Mars 2007)

Et oui, on est passé de l'ère de l'amour libre et du plein emploi à l'ère du sida et du chômage, merci les vieux!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196956 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, arrête de faire l'étonnée ! Ça fait des mois que tu te plains auprès de moi, comme un caniche s'excite sur la jambe du nouveau venu à la maison, pour me dire qu'il n'est plus comme "avant". Que vos nuits endiablées qui te laissaient incapable de t'asseoir sur autre chose qu'un coussin farci de duvet double zéro pendant des semaines n'étaient plus qu'un souvenir lointain Que tu regrettais ces longues chevauchées nocturnes, vos deux regards tournés vers le même horizon tressautant, et que maintenant, pour vous ébattre, il avait fallu te transformer en roi du trapèze volant pour arriver à tes fins malgré la barrière physique du déambulateur, de l'appareil d'assistance respiratoire, et autres potences pleines de bocaux divers et variés. Combien de fois t'es-tu plaint auprès de moi, que lors d'un de ses spasmes, tu as cru sa fougue revenue, et dans l'action renversé le pot qui recueille ses glaires toute la journée ? Combien de fois ?? Hein ?
> 
> Pff...
> 
> ...



Je pleure. Je pleure d'émotions et je tremble de partout. 
Jamais on ne m'avait fait un aussi joli compliment. Me comparer à cette égérie qu'était Anna-Nicole, gloire à elle, voilà qui me va droit au cur. 

Backcat, maintenant qu'Amok n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même, je te propose officiellement mes services. 
Je fais dans la filature, torture, délation/dénonciation et traîtrise. Voir avec ma secrétaire, Bobbynountchak, pour les tarifs de groupe et la carte de fidélité.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Tu peux crever, Charogne (Stone&#8230;  ) ! Je me porte partie civile aussi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196999 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux crever, Charogne (Stone&#8230;  ) ! Je me porte partie civile aussi !


Tr&#232;s bien. D&#233;monstration. 
Voici un extrait d'une conversation ichat, entre Bobby et Backcat. 
Le 8 mars 2007, &#224; 18h34 tu &#233;crivais : 

_
"De toute fa&#231;on, les photos d'Al&#232;m sont toutes floues, et Amok, tu veux qu'on en parle d'Amok? C'est tellement satur&#233; qu'on se croirait chez Disney! Je vais leur montrer ce que c'est que la photo."_


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bien. D&#233;monstration.
> Voici un extrait d'une conversation ichat, entre Bobby et Backcat.
> Le 8 mars 2007, &#224; 18h34 tu &#233;crivais :
> 
> ...


C'est vrai.
Je me souviens qu'il a rajout&#233; "d&#233;s que j'ai trouv&#233; le d&#233;clencheur".


----------



## vousti (9 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Et oui, on est passé de l'ère de l'amour libre et du plein emploi à l'ère du sida et du chômage, merci les vieux!



du travail! faut juste accepter de mettre les mains dans le camboui plutôt que de faire presse boutons.
by the way, c'est pas une capote qui va nous sauver le climat n'est il pas? les jeunes


----------



## spud34 (9 Mars 2007)

vousti a dit:


> du travail! faut juste accepter de mettre les mains dans le camboui plutôt que de faire presse boutons.
> by the way, c'est pas une capote qui va nous sauver le climat n'est il pas? les jeunes



A t'écouter, tout est tellement simple...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire, ces deux termes sont parfaitement accept&#233;s par la charte. Pour chrysalide, il faut que je vois ca avec benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> 'Faut pas ma mouette : toi, au moins, t'as v&#233;cu ca !
> 
> Tu as pass&#233; des matin&#233;es &#224; copier sur mini cassette des 33 tours, tu t'es balad&#233; avec des cassettes VHS dans le sac US, tu as peut-&#234;tre train&#233; chez l'Indien, aux puces de Clignancourt, en profitant au passage pour acheter une bandana et une veste en velours pleine de badges !
> Et l'odeur de l'huile, lorsque tu d&#233;montais ton 103 SP, les spots qui clignotent au rythme de la musique (bon, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque c'&#233;tait has-been ca ! ), nos r&#234;ves en matant le bras tangentiel de la B&O, les appareils photo Kodak &#224; films 126 pour shooter les potes faisant les cons sous les gargouilles, lors des visites p&#233;dagogiques de Notre Dame, les cours d'EPS &#224; la piscine !
> ...


Un aper&#231;u, seulement, de l'&#233;volution...
Dessiner toutes les &#233;poques serait trop fastidieux...


----------



## vousti (9 Mars 2007)

oui et non, y rien de plus simple et de plus compliqué que l'être humain, j'en sais quelque chose............j'en suis un


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si, mais pas le light : on pouvait encore se choléstéroler, fumer, picoler, baiser sans se sentir coupable. Tu vois : rien que pour ca, ca vaut le coup d'avoir 40 balais aujourd'hui !



maintenant,plus de tabac,d'alcool,plus de filles (ma femme veut pas) plus rien

reste plus qu'a mourir d'ennui:mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> plus de filles (ma femme veut pas)



  

Quelle rabat-joie, ta femme !


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196956 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, arr&#234;te de faire l'&#233;tonn&#233;e ! &#199;a fait des mois que tu te plains aupr&#232;s de moi, comme un caniche s'excite sur la jambe du nouveau venu &#224; la maison, pour me dire qu'il n'est plus comme "avant". Que vos nuits endiabl&#233;es qui te laissaient incapable de t'asseoir sur autre chose qu'un coussin farci de duvet double z&#233;ro pendant des semaines n'&#233;taient plus qu'un souvenir lointain&#8230; Que tu regrettais ces longues chevauch&#233;es nocturnes, vos deux regards tourn&#233;s vers le m&#234;me horizon tressautant, et que maintenant, pour vous &#233;battre, il avait fallu te transformer en roi du trap&#232;ze volant pour arriver &#224; tes fins malgr&#233; la barri&#232;re physique du d&#233;ambulateur, de l'appareil d'assistance respiratoire, et autres potences pleines de bocaux divers et vari&#233;s. Combien de fois t'es-tu plaint aupr&#232;s de moi, que lors d'un de ses spasmes, tu as cru sa fougue revenue, et dans l'action renvers&#233; le pot qui recueille ses glaires toute la journ&#233;e ? Combien de fois ?? Hein ?



Merci mon chat de m'ouvrir les yeux ! Je la r&#233;pudie sur le champ, la tronche. D'autant, entre nous, que ca ne cassait pas les briques &#224; un canard, question bigorneau folatre ! Tiens, pour le coup, je vais me maquer avec un modo de "portfolio" : ca changera !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> A t'écouter, tout est tellement simple...


C'est &#231;a&#8230; tout est tellement facile pour nous !!!!  Quand on veut bosser &#224; tout prix, on bosse.


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Arrête de rêver : les vieux de MacGé en ont vu d'autres. En fait, j'ai horreur de la clim,à part à la rigueur en voiture. Alors ne compte pas sur la canicule pour éliminer tous les vieux d'ici, ça relève de l'idée reçue ou du voeu pieux


Au choix :

voeu pieux
vieux pieux
vieux pieu
vieux pneu
...

pas le temps de délirer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Ya aussi 
violon
vieux long
voeu rond
vieux con.


----------



## Picouto (9 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un aper&#231;u, seulement, de l'&#233;volution...
> Dessiner toutes les &#233;poques serait trop fastidieux...
> 
> dessin​


&#224; toutes fins utiles, voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblent des stan smith  



 
on est loin des tiags​ 


c'est pas tout &#231;a mais sont o&#249; mes sachets de fritzy patzy ?? :rateau:​


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> &#224; toutes fins utiles, voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblent des stan smith
> 
> ​
> on est loin des tiags​ (...)


J'attendais de voir quel "rigolo" allait me faire la remarque... 
_Plus sympa &#224; dessiner les tiags !...  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2007)

Juste un passage par ici pour vous dire que je me souviens qu'à l'époque ou le forum "A Vos Mac" était encore hébergé chez MacGe, j'avais répondu aux questions d'un jeune Mac user de ... 98 ans. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu le retrouver, car je pense que son compteur n'a jamais atteint les 10 posts. Ça se passait en 2005, donc, si comme je l'espère, le Mac conserve, il doit être centenaire cette année. 

Sinon, pour les "boums" dans le garage, avec "Sex Machine", "Love in vain" ou "whole lotta love" à fond sur le Teppaz, j'ai bien connu aussi. Pas de Peugeot 103, par contre, à l'époque, on avait le choix avec les "grises", pas de suspension arrière, mais certaines avaient une fourche téléscopique à l'avant, les "bleues", les "oranges" (avec "réservoir en selle" pour certaines, ça faisait plus "moto"), et pour les plus fortunés, les "spéciale TT" et "Spéciale 98". Moi, je frimais sur ma 250 Honda (de 1963), ma marraine ayant eu la bonne idée de m'offrir le permis moto en 69 (j'avais 16 ans, il est passé à 18 ans en 1970)

Un peu plus tard, nous remplacions ces fières montures par des triumph Herald, des spitfire MkIII, ou des TR4 et 5, et même, pour l'un d'entre nous, une MGB-GT. Le vieux con du cinquième s'était enfin décidé à troquer sa traction 11 légère hors d'âge contre une 403 de moins d'un million de Km (autant dire presque neuve :rateau, et Citroën remplaçait enfin la vénérable DS par la moderne CX.

Pour ce qui est des filles, la mini-jupe ouvrait (pour les garçons) des perspectives ... Vite contrariées par la mode des collants et autres "Panty".

Puis vint l'époque de l'homme des casernes, et tout à basculé ensuite dans le monde moderne.


----------



## Picouto (9 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'attendais de voir quel "rigolo" allait me faire la remarque...
> _Plus sympa à dessiner les tiags !...  _


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .....ma marraine ayant eu la bonne idée de m'offrir le permis moto en 69 .....


 

euh :rose:   on doit comprendre quoi là???


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2007)

Mes sacr&#233;s vieux de macG!!!! :love: En tt cas il est clair qu'avec vous le mac n'est pas pr&#232;s se rajeunir, et puis plus je vous lis, plus la chanson de Seaz "puisqu'on est jeune et con, puisquu'ils sont vieux et fous!!"prend tout son sens!   Heuresement que la jeunesse est l&#224; pour vous faire garder les pieds sur terre!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> euh :rose:   on doit comprendre quoi l&#224;???



Qu'elle m'a offert le financement pour le passer, pas le carton rose, hein !  



xao85 a dit:


> Mes sacr&#233;s vieux de macG!!!! :love: En tt cas il est clair qu'avec vous le mac n'est pas pr&#232;s se rajeunir, et puis plus je vous lis, plus la chanson de Seaz "puisqu'on est jeune et con, puisquu'ils sont vieux et fous!!"prend tout son sens!   Heuresement que la jeunesse est l&#224; pour vous faire garder les pieds sur terre!



La jeunesse ? Les pieds sur terre ? mon pauvre galopin, plus tard, tu comprendra que ces deux notions souffrent d'une incompatibilit&#233; totale l'une avec l'autre :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Heuresement que la jeunesse est là pour vous faire garder les pieds sur terre!




Je vais te faire une confidence : c'est bien ce qu'on lui reproche !


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y en a une que j'aurais adorée vivre (là pour le coup je suis trop jeune !), c'est les 60's, et si possible aux Etats-Unis, côté Californie.



Comme ce vieux fossile de Pascal77, j'y étais. Le Teppaz, avec les Small Faces, les Kinks, les Yardbirds, Ronnie Bird qui grattaient dessus. Rêver de Carnaby Steet. Ecouter Radio Caroline. Et puis les boots, les costumes mod. Les cheveux trop longs pour le Censeur ou le surgé qui te guettait dans les couloirs du lycée. 

Pas de Honda pour moi. Juste une vieille "bleue". 

Oui, on peut en avoir la nostalgie (des 60's, parce que la "bleue, bof). Et c'est vrai qu'on pouvait fumer des Gauloises sans filtre, boire de la 33 Export, rouler bourrés en revenant des fêtes où il y avait toujours un peu de baston. 

Tout ça, c'est fini. Tiens, d'ailleurs, l'autre jour, je m'allume une petite Gitane (sans filtre) à la terrasse d'un café. Mon portable sonne. Je décroche. Au bout du fil, un mec en train de tousser.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mes sacrés vieux de macG!!!! :love: En tt cas il est clair qu'avec vous le mac n'est pas près se rajeunir, et puis plus je vous lis, plus la chanson de Seaz "puisqu'on est jeune et con, puisquu'ils sont vieux et fous!!"prend tout son sens!   Heuresement que la jeunesse est là pour vous faire garder les pieds sur terre!



Va ranger ta chambre et finir tes devoirs toi !


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ....".
> 
> Oui, on peut en avoir la nostalgie (des 60's, parce que la "bleue, bof). Et c'est vrai qu'on pouvait fumer des Gauloises sans filtre, boire de la 33 Export, rouler bourrés en revenant des fêtes où il y avait toujours un peu de baston.
> ....


 
La mob... bleue
Les Gauloises.... bleues
Les Gitanes.... bleues

vous croyez que ce n'est pas ça qui nous plaît tant, de façon inconsciente, dans le look Aqua????

Quoi que non finalement... sinon on aurait tous adopté Wouinnedoze pour son BlueScreen of Death!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Heuresement que la jeunesse est là pour vous faire garder les pieds sur terre!


Oui.
Ca s'appelle un boulet.


----------



## vousti (9 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Ca s'appelle un boulet.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Qu'est ce que vous avez contre ma Peugeot 103 rouge avec ses pédales pour avancer dans les côtes!  
Oui d'accord, j'avais une mobilette has been à l'époque des scooters et alors !
Moi je faisais rire au moins ! Et personne pour la voler ...

Heu enfin si quelqu'un a essayer :mouais: et comme mon antivol c'était d'enlever l'antiparasite, il est pas allé bien loin


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Ca s'appelle un boulet.



AAAAAA bien vu!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Qu'est ce que vous avez contre ma Peugeot 103 rouge avec ses pédales pour avancer dans les côtes!


Moi, j'avais un 102,
peint à la bombe achetée chez Leclerc - par mes soins,
garde-boue arrière scié, phare arrière changé, panthère sur le garde-boue avant...

... Et 45 km/h, la poignée dans le coin.

putain !

Là, d'un coup, je viens de me prendre une bouffée d'années 80.
je pars acheter une veste à épaulettes, un jean moule-burnes et des baskets montantes et je reviens...


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, d'un coup, je viens de me prendre une bouffée d'années 80.
> je pars acheter une veste à épaulettes, un jean moule-burnes et des baskets montantes et je reviens...



Tu as raison, être viok c'est dans la tête


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Qu'est ce que vous avez contre ma Peugeot 103 rouge avec ses pédales pour avancer dans les côtes!
> Oui d'accord, j'avais une mobilette has been à l'époque des scooters et alors !
> Moi je faisais rire au moins ! Et personne pour la voler ...
> 
> Heu enfin si quelqu'un a essayer :mouais: et comme mon antivol c'était d'enlever l'antiparasite, il est pas allé bien loin


 
ah ouais forcément... de nos jours les jeunots ne savent même pas ce que c'est que l'antiparasite ou le cable de bougie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'avais un 102,
> peint à la bombe achetée chez Leclerc - par mes soins,
> garde-boue arrière scié, phare arrière changé, panthère sur le garde-boue avant...
> 
> ...



Viva les mobilettes Peugeot !






et 103 : 








r e m y a dit:


> ah ouais forcément... de nos jours les jeunots ne savent même pas ce que c'est que l'antiparasite ou le cable de bougie



D'ailleurs, je faisait spectacle tous les soirs devant les scooterisé, tous le monde sortait dehors - même l'hiver - pour me voir démarrer ma 103 sur le parking, et c'était toujours sous un tonnerre d'aupplaudissement


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> ah ouais forcément... de nos jours les jeunots ne savent même pas ce que c'est que l'antiparasite ou le cable de bougie




Interdit l'antiparasite chez les jeunes de maintenant,pourraient  plus rester chez les parents jusqu' a 25,30 ans


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle rabat-joie, ta femme !



Non non, elle prend soin de ma santé, pour que j'en bave le plus longtemps possible


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai mal tourn&#233; dans les 80's. 

Je suis devenu un Yuppie. J'avais les moyens. Il a fallu que je change d'appartement, vu la longueur des lignes de c.

Je roulais en Volvo (imaginez une chose pareille), j'&#233;coutais que des trucs de merde (Sade). J'ai achet&#233; un chalet &#224; Meg&#232;ve (c'est tout dire). Je disais &#224; mon chaufeur : &#233;crases les mecs et les nanas en 102 et en 103. Dieu reconna&#238;tra les siens. Mais &#233;pargnes les pauvres vieux en "orange " (et surtout, attention &#224; mon vieil ami qui &#233;coutait  Gene Vincent et qui roulait en Malag)

Et puis un jour, j'ai entendu Alice in Chains.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

pfffffffff j'ai vot&#233;e et ......
re pffffffffffff , dans le sondage je dois descendre de plus en plus bas pour cocher ma naissance :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 


une vieille de plus  sur macg&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Moi, c'est un principe : quand il y a un sondage, je vote toujours la derni&#232;re solution. Si &#231;a peut te rassurer&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Euh...

Tatav t'as mal lu.
C'est ton &#226;ge qu'il faut cocher, pas ton ann&#233;e de naissance...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Euh...
> 
> Tatav t'as mal lu.
> C'est ton âge qu'il faut cocher, pas ton année de naissance...



c'est du pareil au meme:
les 2 ne sont plus tres jeunes !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2007)

Ah oui, mon petit Bobby... C'est que c'est pas une première main, not' Tatav à nous...


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197873 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est un principe : quand il y a un sondage, je vote toujours la dernière solution. Si ça peut te rassurer



Les années vont jusqu'à avant JC ?


----------



## urgo94 (10 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est mignon, cet &#233;change... de poires....




Oui

Des pommes des poires (ah la Marvel voyage),et des Macus&#233;s

Meme qu'un certain a la panoplie complete,l'appareil photo et la poire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

61 et +         légumes.
Alors, il faut être économe.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

Ou est ce smillie qui applaudit en pleurant de d&#233;sespoir qui me servirait tant pas fois?
Existe-t-il?

M'attend il quelquepart sur la toile?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou est ce smillie qui applaudit en pleurant de désespoir qui me servirait tant pas fois?
> Existe-t-il?
> 
> M'attend il quelquepart sur la toile?



T'as déjà çui là, manque que les pustules !


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mars 2007)

Houlà.... Commence à y avoir beaucoups trop de modos sur ce fil.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Houl&#224;.... Commence &#224; y avoir beaucoups trop de modos sur ce fil.....


Ah &#231;a...
S'il y avait que sur ce fil... 

Le forum entier en est infest&#233;!! 
Le sais-tu &#231;a?
*LE SAIS-TU??!*

*MAIS VOUS NE VOYEZ DONC RIEN?!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ça...
> S'il y avait que sur ce fil...
> 
> Le forum entier en est infesté!!
> ...


Non.
Je ne sais pas.
J'attend que rezba dise un truc.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Je ne sais pas.
> J'attend que rezba dise un truc.


Rezba?
Laisse tomber il est has-been. 

Nan maintenant, le truc in c'est de guetter les interventions de ScubaArm.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *MAIS VOUS NE VOYEZ DONC RIEN?!!!!*



*FAUT PAS CRIEEEEER!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Rezba?
> Laisse tomber il est has-been.
> 
> Nan maintenant, le truc in c'est de guetter les interventions de ScubaArm.



Quoi ????

Il poste en dehors de "presentez-vous" ????

Mais c'est la révolution ici !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *FAUT PAS CRIEEEEER!!!!*


C'est pour les vieux, y sont sourds !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ????
> 
> Il poste en dehors de "presentez-vous" ????



Non, mais libre &#224; NOUS de l'exporter un peu partout comme une banale denr&#233;e... J'ai commenc&#233; hier soir...   

Ici...:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ????
> 
> Il poste en dehors de "presentez-vous" ????



ah oui, je l'ai surpris à se risquer à l'extérieur. 

Facile à pister, à chaque fois ça donne ça :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Ça m'ferait mal au bide qu'il finisse avec plus de messages effacés que moi!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2007)

put1 j'ai interverti les tubes de la dialyse


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça m'ferait mal au bide qu'il finisse avec plus de messages effacés que moi!


Bof.
C'est difficilement comparable, vu que vous ne jouez pas dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie.

Enfin je veux dire par l&#224; que le motif d'effacement de tes messages n'est pas vraiment le m&#234;me, quoi...
Donc &#231;a marche pas...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non, mais libre à NOUS de l'exporter un peu partout comme une banale denrée... J'ai commencé hier soir...
> 
> Ici...:love:



Ne serait-il pas au contraire une denrée rare ? L'introuvable nioube de combat. 

Certes, il est encore assez maladroit. Ses gestes sont mal coordonnés. Il lui manque l'art de l'esquive. Sa double rangée de dents gène la fluidité et l'aisance de son propos. 

Mais il est jeune et fougueux ; ombrageux et hargneux.

(enfin je dis ça, mais je n'y connais rien en nioube)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ne serait-il pas au contraire une denrée rare ? L'introuvable nioube de combat.



Le "nioube de combat" (Nioubus belliqum) est un animal fabuleux auquel seuls quelques crypto-zoologues acharnés, comme notre Bobby, croient encore.
D'aucuns prétendent l'avoir entre-apperçu au détour de tel ou tel fil, quoique les témoignages les plus redondants proviennent il est vrai du fil "Présentez-vous"... Cependant, il est à déplorer que ces témoignages se contredisent le plus souvent les uns les autres.
Certains évoquent une plantureuse quadragénaire à la blonde chevelure, juchée sur une motocyclette et couverte de cicatrices ; d'autres parlent clairement à une époque plus reculée d'un Rennais teigneux et protéiforme ; et il est vrai que les plus récents tendent à décrire une créature anencéphale proche du mérou... De quoi se perdre en conjectures, je vous l'accorde ; d'autant plus qu'il n'a jamais été clairement photographié.
Toujours est il, qu'à l'image du Yéti, de Nessie, du bigfoot ou de Supermoquette, il continuera à enflammer l'imagination de certains, soulèvera moult questionnements et brillera sans conteste en tête du bestiaire et des légendes de MacG...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Alors que pour l'instant le nioube de combat ressemble plutôt à un sac d'entraînement de Boxe Taï.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Personnellement je préférais cogner dessus à la batte de base ball, mais depuis quelque temps, je n'ai plus le droit de fréquenter le "gymnase"...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Oh ben oui mais faut quand même prendre soin du matériel d'entraînement   

C'est en fait aux AES que l'on peut se défouler sur un modos enfin même si on prend une raclée, mais j'étais hors catégorie niveau poids du muscle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est en fait aux AES que l'on peut se défouler sur un modos enfin même si on prend une raclée, mais j'étais hors catégorie niveau poids du muscle



Le modo, c'est au riot gun qu'il faut se le faire... Tu tires d'abord et tu discutes ensuite ; s'il reste un peu de vie dans la viande...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

_Pas dr&#244;le en fait - poubelle_


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4198656 a dit:
			
		

> Alors que pour l'instant le nioube de combat ressemble plut&#244;t &#224; un sac d'entra&#238;nement de Boxe Ta&#239;.


Que nenni les enfants.
Ne confondons pas tout.

Le nioube de combat existe, &#231;a ne fait aucun doute. 
Les question qui, par contre, restent sans r&#233;ponses sont :
1. Peut on l'apprivoiser?
2. Son entrainement peut-il &#234;tre men&#233; &#224; son terme AVANT que le nioube de combat (NdC pour les intimes) ne se fasse bannir par un mod&#233;rateur trop consciencieux? 

Car c'est l&#224; le plus gros souci.
Un NdC potentiel, en fait, &#231;a se trouve assez fastoche. 
Ce qu'il faut c'est le prendre tout p'tit, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence d&#233;s le premier post, et tester sa r&#233;activit&#233;. Certains ont des pr&#233;dispositions &#224; devenir de v&#233;ritables NdC de renomm&#233;e, &#231;a se voit tout de suite. 
D'autres se laissent faire sans bouger, sont d&#233;sesp&#233;rement amorphes, arrondissent les angles, essayent d'arranger les bidons, font le mort ou m&#234;me se terrent dans leur fil d'origine, apeur&#233;s, et ne veulent plus en sortir. (d'ou l'expression "celui l&#224; mon con, il est mou comme un m&#233;rou"). 
Ceux-l&#224; on ne peut rien en faire et &#231;a se voit tout de suite aussi. (Apr&#232;s, rien n'emp&#234;che de s'amuser un brin avec quand m&#234;me, mais c'est pas pareil : c'est sans but, &#231;a meuble un moment d'ennui, on sait bien que &#231;a ne m&#233;nera &#224; rien, &#231;a d&#233;tend, c'est tout.)

Des NdC qui avaient de l'avenir, on en a d&#233;j&#224; eu!
Mais entre un entrainement parfois trop muscl&#233; et des mod&#233;rateurs pas assez patients c'est pas simple de les faire arriver &#224; maturit&#233;!
Souvenez-vous du dernier en date, celui avec la t&#234;te d'&#233;ponge, l&#224;... L'avait de l'avenir celui-l&#224;. Mais voil&#224;, manque de suivi, peut &#234;tre pas assez d'&#233;paules, il a fini fou, &#224; nous raconter sa vie sexuelle hors charte &#224; tous les coins de posts, les modos ont du l'achever, on a pas pu faire autrement...
Le rennais aussi &#233;tait bien, par contre on a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; l'apprivoiser, il s'est malencontreusement mis &#224; mordre la main qui le nourrissait, et l&#224; aussi, PAF, l'euthanasie. 
Moi je n'&#233;tais pas d'accord, hein, je voulais le garder pour l'offrir &#224; Patoch, mais Backcat a pas voulu.

Nan nan, le NdC existe, il est l&#224;, quelquepart, il faut le trouver et avoir le temps de l'&#233;duquer correctement c'est tout.
J'ai d'ailleurs un nouveau sujet d'&#233;tude depuis peu...  
je ne vous en dis pas plus, si je balance, il va se sentir observ&#233; on ne pourra rien en faire. (je le sais c'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233.


Je vous pr&#233;viens, celui-l&#224;, si on arrive &#224; mener son entrainement &#224; terme, faudra pas trop nous faire chier sinon on le l&#226;che, ce sera carnage assur&#233;.


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

Patoch est un ex modo qui a mal tourné


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais entre un entrainement parfois trop musclé et des modérateurs pas assez patients c'est pas simple de les faire arriver à maturité!


T'as raison mon con joyeux... Sauf que c'est ma pomme qui a fini dans le charnier avec la viande morte...    




> Nan nan, le NdC existe, il est là, quelquepart, il faut le trouver et avoir le temps de l'éduquer correctement c'est tout.



Qu'est ce que je disais quelques posts plus hauts?... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Pas drôle en fait - poubelle_



Tu veux un "Nuts" ou un "Mars", ma choupinette?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as raison mon con joyeux... Sauf que c'est ma pomme qui a fini dans le charnier avec la viande morte...



Il se passe surtout qu'à force de vouloir les garder pour toi tout seul, ça se retourne contre toi, voilà!
Juste parce qu'un jour j'ai dit que ce serait vachement bath d'en avoir un chacun pour pouvoir organiser des combats, faire parier les copains et tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il se passe surtout qu'à force de vouloir les garder pour toi tout seul, ça se retourne contre toi, voilà!



Bah, tu sais comment je suis... Grande gueule, mais en réalité le coeur sur la main et  ma main dans leur gueule... Quand je les vois tous petits et tous mignons, je peux pas résister... Je voudrais tous les serrer dans mes bras :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2007)

Pourtant on en prend soin de nos nioubs, comprend pas qu'ils cassent si vite a chaque fois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Patoch est un ex modo qui a mal tourné


*C'EST FAUX!!!
SI JE N'AI PLUS DE CHEVEUX, C'EST UNE AUTRE HISTOIRE!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *C'EST FAUX!!!
> SI JE N'AI PLUS DE CHEVEUX, C'EST UNE AUTRE HISTOIRE!*





on le sais : ton coiffeur c'est faché a mort avec toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> on le sais : ton coiffeur c'est faché a mort avec toi


Ne me pousse pas à te parler de ton proctologue et des griefs qui vous lient...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il se passe surtout qu'à force de vouloir les garder pour toi tout seul, ça se retourne contre toi, voilà!
> Juste parce qu'un jour j'ai dit que ce serait vachement bath d'en avoir un chacun pour pouvoir organiser des combats, faire parier les copains et tout.



Mais depuis quand les nioubes parlent des nioubes ???


----------



## urgo94 (10 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'age,mais certains sont peut etre récupérables;il faut les prévenir.

Nous sommes au bar mais:

Boire avec modération ne veut pas dire,se torcher avec les modos:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'age,mais certains sont peut etre récupérables;il faut les prévenir.
> 
> Nous sommes au bar mais:
> 
> Boire avec modération ne veut pas dire,se torcher avec les modos:mouais:



Et lui c'est pareil... voilà que ce mOssieur donne son avis... s'exprime... se pavane... c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!



Bah faut pas s'étonner, ta majesté.
T'es jamais là, alors nous on danse.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

Je suis en chacun de vous, bande de sinistrés du bulbe !!!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et lui c'est pareil... voilà que ce mOssieur donne son avis... s'exprime... se pavane... c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !!!



Oui mais faut comprendre ..



urgo94 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'age,mais certains sont peut etre récupérables;il faut les prévenir.
> 
> Nous sommes au bar mais:
> 
> Boire avec modération ne veut pas dire,se torcher avec les modos:mouais:



Rien compris ..

Edit : ah si, enfin je crois :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je suis en chacun de vous, bande de sinistrés du bulbe !!!!



Tu grattes ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je suis en chacun de vous, bande de sinistrés du bulbe !!!!



Et ta connerie?...


----------



## urgo94 (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je suis en chacun de vous, bande de sinistrés du bulbe !!!!




Vite un vermifuge


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie?...



Ben pareil !!!

Mais l&#224; personne ne pourra en douter !!!


----------



## urgo94 (10 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui mais faut comprendre ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je précise "se torcher" dans le sens de boire sans modération.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ben pareil !!!
> 
> Mais là personne ne pourra en douter !!!



Et non c'est MA connerie que j'ai à l'intérieur de moi même pas la tienne !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Je précise "se torcher" dans le sens de boire sans modération.


J'ai toujours pas pig&#233; perso, mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et hier soir, quand tu criais, oh oui enfile moi ta grosse connerie... ???



Ben je l'attends toujours et t'as finis par aller taper dans le poulaillier ! 

Confondre une autruche avec une poule !


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

Y a plus de jeunesse


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4198830 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je l'attends toujours et t'as finis par aller taper dans le poulaillier !
> 
> Confondre une autruche avec une poule !



Et oui, mais moi la poule c'est mon p&#233;ch&#233; mignon...


----------



## urgo94 (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas pigé perso, mais bon.



Pas grave, peut etre une question d'age justement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2007)

Le samedi après midi, on est jamais déçu... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

le roi de la Bassse Cour a dit:


> Et oui, mais moi la poule c'est mon péché mignon...



Quel manque de pot ! Et c'est qui qui t'a remplacé ce matin pour faire "Cocorico" ?


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2007)

Bon, on continue les MP (messages publics) ou on ferme ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on continue les MP (messages publics) ou on ferme ?



tu te fais vraiment vieux mon loup :
depuis quand le mp sont public ?


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu te fais vraiment vieux mon loup :
> depuis quand le mp sont public ?




Regarde page précédente, tu verras.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

On est dans le sujet en second degré ! Si si.

Même plus droit de s'abraser avec sonny en public !


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4198860 a dit:
			
		

> On est dans le sujet en second degr&#233; ! Si si.
> 
> M&#234;me plus droit de s'abraser avec sonny en public !



Si, bien sur, mais pas pendant des plombes et surtout en faisant l'effort de rester dans le sujet. Abrases-le donc sur son age : c'est pas un perdreau de l'ann&#233;e, le Sonny !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Ben tiens en parlant d'abraser sur l'âge, le Bobby il est dans la première catégorie !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben tiens en parlant d'abraser sur l'âge, le Bobby il est dans la première catégorie !


Bah ouais, j'ai gueul&#233; au d&#233;part qu'il y avait pas ma cat&#233;gorie.
V&#233;rifie mon &#226;ge sur mon profil, lis les posts, suis un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah ouais, j'ai gueulé au départ qu'il y avait pas ma catégorie.
> Vérifie mon âge sur mon profil, lis les posts, suis un peu.



Tu mens ! A un an on ne fait pas des phrases !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4198892 a dit:
			
		

> Tu mens ! A un an on ne fait pas des phrases !


Je suis d&#233;sopilant, beau et cultiv&#233; depuis l'&#226;ge d'une semaine, je n'y peux rien, c'est comme &#231;a! 
J'ai des pr&#233;dispositions &#224; l'excellence, voil&#224;, c'est tout, bon, ben on va pas rester dessus pendant des heures, Ed va encore &#234;tre jaloux apr&#232;s.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si, bien sur, mais pas pendant des plombes et surtout en faisant l'effort de rester dans le sujet. Abrases-le donc sur son age : c'est pas un perdreau de l'année, le Sonny !



Rester dans le sujet... bien bien bien...:hein: 

Le sujet... voyons voir...:mouais: 

Hey !!! Amok !!! J'trouve pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis d&#233;sopilant, beau et cultiv&#233; depuis l'&#226;ge d'une semaine, je n'y peux rien, c'est comme &#231;a!
> J'ai des pr&#233;dispositions &#224; l'excellence, voil&#224;, c'est tout, bon, ben on va pas rester dessus pendant des heures, Ed va encore &#234;tre jaloux apr&#232;s.



Attention le charisme c'est une sale maladie infantile y'a des vaccins contre &#231;a ! 
&#199;a rend les gamins tout pustuleux ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Rester dans le sujet... bien bien bien...:hein:
> 
> Le sujet... voyons voir...:mouais:
> 
> Hey !!! Amok !!! J'trouve pas !!!



C'est* l'âge*, ça, sonnyounet, tant que t'avais le Dell, tu abrasais, une vraie ponçeuse, mais depuis que tu es *utilisateur Mac*, t'as viré lustreuse !


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan, le NdC existe, il est l&#224;, quelquepart, il faut le trouver et avoir le temps de l'&#233;duquer correctement c'est tout.
> J'ai d'ailleurs un nouveau sujet d'&#233;tude depuis peu...
> je ne vous en dis pas plus, si je balance, il va se sentir observ&#233; on ne pourra rien en faire. (je le sais c'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233.
> Je vous pr&#233;viens, celui-l&#224;, si on arrive &#224; mener son entrainement &#224; terme, faudra pas trop nous faire chier sinon on le l&#226;che, ce sera carnage assur&#233;.



Ce que dit bobby est bien s&#251;r d'une redoutable pr&#233;cision et d'une grand justesse d'observation. 

J'ajouterai cependant un ou deux conseils &#224; l'adresse du NdC :

Ne pas te d&#233;sunir, malgr&#233; l'adversit&#233;.

Etre d'une plasticit&#233; telle qu'aucune m&#233;tamorphose ne soit pour toi impossible

Surtout, ne pas te faire des bosses sur le front en ouvrant ta gueule l&#224; o&#249; "ce dont on ne peut parler, il faut le taire"

Et puis r&#233;pondre &#224; l'importun qui pourrait se pr&#233;senter : "je ne suis pas l&#224; avec toi"


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que dit bobby est bien sûr d'une redoutable précision et d'une grand justesse d'observation.
> 
> J'ajouterai cependant un ou deux conseils à l'adresse du NdC :
> 
> ...



Et sinon ??
Rien d'autre ??


----------



## landrih (10 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a plus de jeunesse



c'etait mieux avant


----------



## La mouette (11 Mars 2007)

Toutes et tous devant la caméra..on fera ça avec l'avatar


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2007)

Je vois que thebig a encore menti sur son âge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Etre d'une plasticité telle qu'aucune métamorphose ne soit pour toi impossible


Ouais,
le plastique c'est fantastique,
le caotchoux super douuuuuux !

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je trouve que cette phrase sonne super "space partouze virtuelle"

Viendez, viendez, les NdC (petit, petit, petit)...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Pour r&#233;sumer, en regardant les r&#233;sultats du sondage...
En gros, (m&#234;me si certains se sont amus&#233;s &#224; cocher des conneries, je ne vous f&#233;licite pas.  ) on se retrouve avec une "pyramide des &#226;ges" qui doit correspondre non pas &#224; celle des utilisateurs mac, mais plut&#244;t &#224; celle des utilisateurs d'internet...

Au cas ou on en doutait encore, ce sondage est d'une inutilit&#233; absolue.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Merde alors


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4200356 a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors


Ca t'la coupe hein! 

C'est que j'ai l'&#339;il du tig' moi, je vois tout.


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Remarquable


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Remarquable


De quoi, le sondage?

Pitin mais nan, lis les posts un peu, je viens d'expliquer qu'il &#233;tait super naze!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pour r&#233;sumer, en regardant les r&#233;sultats du sondage...
> En gros, (m&#234;me si certains se sont amus&#233;s &#224; cocher des conneries, je ne vous f&#233;licite pas.  ) on se retrouve avec une "pyramide des &#226;ges" qui doit correspondre non pas &#224; celle des utilisateurs mac, mais plut&#244;t &#224; celle des utilisateurs d'internet...
> 
> Au cas ou on en doutait encore, ce sondage est d'une inutilit&#233; absolue.


Depuis des mois je le demande, et personne ne me réponds. J'en ai marre. 

Mais p*tain, qu'est ce que c'est Internet?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Je pourrais pas t'expliquer, mais surtout, surtout, ne t'y abonne pas!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

Abonner? C'est un magazine alors?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

A côté de chez moi, il y a un Inter pas très net, mais pratique - ça m'arrive d'aller y faire des courses.

C'est grave ?

Je risque quelque chose ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je risque quelque chose ?




Une rapide baisse de QI.

mais seulement si tu y croises Ed.





EDIT : 
Ed, qui est AUSSI SENILE QU'UNE VIEILLE PERSONNE &#194;GEE! 
(Notez l'effort desesp&#233;r&#233; pour rester dans le sujet.  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> mais seulement si tu y croises Ed.


Mais je ne vais pas chez Ed, je vais chez Inter - t'as pas lu mon post ?

Ed, sans déconner, pourquoi pas Leader Price, aussi ?




Leader Price qui est un magasin fréquenté par des gens de TOUS AGES, mais pas tellement par les PETITS VIEUX (moi aussi, je fais des efforts)


----------



## lufograf (12 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben tiens en parlant d'abraser sur l'âge, le Bobby il est dans la première catégorie !



Pfff il a triché !   J'ai d'ailleurs la preuve qu'il est quasi aussi sénile vieux qu'Amok :
Ils ne se rappellent même plus qu'ils ont déjà posté dans le sujet, à force ça se voit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais,
> le plastique c'est fantastique,



Je confirme... Et le C quat', c'est l'éclate!...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

elle est où ma tisane ?   

il est 23h et la vieille doit se coucher mais pas .....sans sa camomille :rateau: 



personne m'accompagne ? pas au lit , avec la camomille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Ben moi c'est tilleul  C'est bon à mon âge ?

Attention au clavier


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

C'est bien se coucher comme les poules, qu'on dit, non ?  
Parce que là entre les dindes et les autruches, je ne sais plus à quelle plume me vouer ! 
(D'ici que Sonny rode dans le coin )

Enfin, maintenant que les gamines sont couchées, on va pouvoir jouer aux vieux tranquille !
Trop tard pour la camomille, et même, si l'on veut être raisonnable (demain, c'est pas piscine !) pour l'armagnac, je me contenterai d'un armagnac virtuel. Essayer de retrouver un peu des embruns montant d'un verre de château de Briat 76, il y a bien longtemps.

Humm ! j'ai pas perdu ma soirée et en plus, pas de gueule de bois après


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est bien se coucher comme les poules, qu'on dit, non ?



Heu comme les poules ...

Je suis pass&#233;e &#224; la tisane "nuit paisible" et j'attends. L&#224;. voil&#224;. Voil&#224; voil&#224; voil&#224;. 

A mon &#226;ge ...


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Heu comme les poules ...
> 
> Je suis passée à la tisane "nuit paisible" et j'attends. Là. voilà. Voilà voilà voilà.
> 
> A mon âge ...



Bon, ben moi, de ce pas, je m'en vais me coucher, sans tisane (même pas de tisane de sarments ). Faut dire que j'ai été enfant de coeur mais attendre matines, pas cette nuit !


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Bon, ben moi, de ce pas, je m'en vais me coucher, sans tisane (même pas de tisane de sarments ). Faut dire que j'ai été enfant de coeur mais attendre matines, pas cette nuit !


 
Il a posté à 2h13..... 

Mais c'est qu'ils ont la pèche ces vieux encore    .... Ou qu'ils ne font rien le lendemain...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

En fait, LucG a une technique particuli&#232;re pour nous faire croire qu'il est encore frais comme un gardon (alors que tout le monde sait bien qu'il est p&#233;rim&#233; depuis les ann&#233;es 40 )
C'est une technique qu'Amok lui a apprise dans l'entre-deux-guerres. Je le sais, je tiens l'info d'un autre mod&#233;rateur assez indiscret qui nous vient du ch'nord (il m'a suffi de lui promettre une bi&#232;re dans un futur improbable pour qu'il balance tout ce qu'il savait)

En fait nos anc&#234;tres &#224; nous vont se coucher bien tranquillement comme &#224; leur habitude, vers 18H30, tous les soirs (19H le samedi) mais ils mettent leur r&#233;veil en pleine nuit pour sauver la face. 
Quand leur r&#233;veil sonne, vers 2H du mat', il leur suffit de venir poster une connerie au hasard, les yeux encore &#224; moiti&#233; coll&#233;s, et ils partent bien vite se remettre sous la couette. Ils font ainsi croire aux petits jeunes cr&#233;dules que nous sommes qu'ils sont encore verts et capables de ne dormir que quelques heures par nuit.

Ah, on n'apprend pas &#224; un vieux singe &#224; faire la grimace, hein!


----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah, on n'apprend pas à un vieux singe à faire la grimace, hein!



Qui a 2 ans aujourd'hui..

Tu veux du chocolat dans ton biberon ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Qui a 2 ans aujourd'hui..




Ah mais attention quand je parlais de vieux singe je parlais bien sur des individus susnommés. 

Moi je suis dans la catégorie "petit être fragile et pur aussi innocent qu'un oisillon qui tête encore sa mère".   (oui je sais un oisillon ne tête pas c'est une blague)


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre.
> 
> En fait, LucG a une technique particulière pour nous faire croire qu'il est encore frais comme un gardon (alors que tout le monde sait bien qu'il est périmé depuis les années 40 )
> C'est une technique qu'Amok lui a apprise dans l'entre-deux-guerres. Je le sais, je tiens l'info d'un autre modérateur assez indiscret qui nous vient du ch'nord (il m'a suffi de lui promettre une bière dans un futur improbable pour qu'il balance tout ce qu'il savait)
> ...


 
AAAHHH... Ces vieux... Toutes ces astuces pour nous faire croire qui sont encore valables  ... 

Mais quand grand dieu comprendront ils que leur temps et fini... Qui faut qu'ils nous laissent la place sur le forum ...

Tout le monde le sait... Après Macgé, c'est l'hospice....:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)

&#231;a pue le Pampers&#169; satur&#233; ici


----------



## fredintosh (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En fait nos ancêtres à nous vont se coucher bien tranquillement comme à leur habitude, vers 18H30, tous les soirs (19H le samedi) mais ils mettent leur réveil en pleine nuit pour sauver la face.


Pas besoin de réveil, la prostate suffit.


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça pue le Pampers© saturé ici


 
AAAHHH... C'est bien le seul point commun entre les petits êtres fragiles que nous sommes et tout ces petit vieux....


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Il a posté à 2h13.....
> 
> Mais c'est qu'ils ont la pèche ces vieux encore    .... Ou qu'ils ne font rien le lendemain...



Ça fait une heure que je suis au boulot 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre.
> 
> En fait, LucG a une technique particulière pour nous faire croire qu'il est encore frais comme un gardon (alors que tout le monde sait bien qu'il est périmé depuis les années 40 )
> C'est une technique qu'Amok lui a apprise dans l'entre-deux-guerres. Je le sais, je tiens l'info d'un autre modérateur assez indiscret qui nous vient du ch'nord (il m'a suffi de lui promettre une bière dans un futur improbable pour qu'il balance tout ce qu'il savait).



Ces petits jeunes n'ont pas une once d'esprit critique : ils prennent toutes les galéjades (en plus des galéjades de picard) pour argent comptant. Je me suis même laissé dire que Bobby avait longtemps cru (certains ajoutent qu'il le croit toujours) que dieu était réellement dieu et que les modos surveillaient tout ce qui se passait sur les forums (alors que vu la foire qu'ils font, à part jeter un oeil tous les 36 du mois histoire de faire les intéressants, chacun sait bien que le diabolique docteur Benjamstein a mis en place plein de modos virtuels dont la logorrhée se déclenche à l'apparition de certains mots ou de certains forumeurs pour faire croire à leur réalité. L'expérience imax aurait pourtant du suffire )

Je poste tard parce que la journée, je bosse (comme là en ce moment ) et que le soir plus tôt, soit mon gamin me pique l'ordi, soit il me mitraille de questions sur le poil des yacks, la présentation de son site internet, l'âge du capitaine ou me demande "tu crois que c'est naturel chez Bobby ou alors il se force ?  )

La meilleure preuve de la fausseté de toutes ces légendes même pas urbaines, c'est que c'est le samedi que je roupille le plus vu que ma mini-sieste quotidienne devient ce jour-là une ample méridienne étirée jusqu'à plus soif.  




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah, on n'apprend pas à un vieux singe à faire la grimace, hein!


À voir ton avatar, on se dit pourtant que quelqu'un a bien du t'apprendre pour parvenir à une telle réussite dans ton auto-quasimodosation


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça fait une heure que je suis au boulot


 
Il faut arréter de croire que vous seuls... (les personnes agées  ) êtes les moteurs de notre société... Moi aussi je suis au boulot... Comme beaucoups d'autres...:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Il faut arréter de croire que vous seuls... (les personnes agées  ) êtes les moteurs de notre société... Moi aussi je suis au boulot... Comme beaucoups d'autres...:rateau: :rateau:



je n'ai aucune ambition d'ête un moteur, ni de la société ni d'autre chose 
Mais comme tu disais : "ou qu'ils ne font rien le lendemain", il fallait bien que je démentisse de ce pas une subodorée situation de rentier retraité


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> je n'ai aucune ambition d'ête un moteur, ni de la société ni d'autre chose
> Mais comme tu disais : "ou qu'ils ne font rien le lendemain", il fallait bien que je démentisse de ce pas une subodorée situation de rentier retraité


 
Je comprend bien... Mais à en juger par le chiffre énorme inscrit dans la rubrique "age" de ton profil... C'est dans pas trop longtemps....  

La retraite en tout cas.. Pour la situation de rentier, c'est autre chose....


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre.
> 
> En fait, LucG a une technique particulière pour nous faire croire qu'il est encore frais comme un gardon (alors que tout le monde sait bien qu'il est périmé depuis les années 40 )
> C'est une technique qu'Amok lui a apprise dans l'entre-deux-guerres. Je le sais, je tiens l'info d'un autre modérateur assez indiscret qui nous vient du ch'nord (il m'a suffi de lui promettre une bière dans un futur improbable pour qu'il balance tout ce qu'il savait)
> ...



Bah tu vois, je n'ai jamais considéré que n'avoir que ca à foutre (poster sur macg à 2:00 du mat) était "sauver la face".

"Sauver la face" on s'en fout mais sais-tu, petit Bobby, qu'il y a des tas d'autres choses à faire de ses nuits que de les perdre rivé à l'écran, le regard oxydé et la mâchoire tendue, les attributs inutiles s'échappant d'un caleçon douteux ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Je comprend bien... Mais à en juger par le chiffre énorme inscrit dans la rubrique "age" de ton profil... C'est dans pas trop longtemps....
> 
> La retraite en tout cas.. Pour la situation de rentier, c'est autre chose....



Et si ça se trouve pour le Dentier, la période a déjà commencée


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Je comprend bien... Mais à en juger par le chiffre énorme inscrit dans la rubrique "age" de ton profil... C'est dans pas trop longtemps....
> 
> La retraite en tout cas.. Pour la situation de rentier, c'est autre chose....


Détrompe-toi : j'ai tendance à prendre du retard dans l'existence, à musarder un brin. Vu que j'ai terminé ma vie estudiantine à un âge déjà canonique (disons le double du tien et des broutilles ), il me faudra, dans la mesure du possible, prolonger ma vie "active"  jusqu'à plus soif 



Amok a dit:


> "Sauver la face" on s'en fout mais sais-tu, petit Bobby, qu'il y a des tas d'autres choses à faire de ses nuits que de les perdre rivé à l'écran, le regard oxydé et la mâchoire tendue, les attributs inutiles s'échappant d'un caleçon douteux ?



Absolument, d'ailleurs une fois déconnecté, je me suis replongé dans "Structure de la théorie de l'évolution" de Stephen Jay Gould (je languis de trouver des infos sur l'explication de l'existence de Bobby dans ce brillant pavé ) mais bon, je n'étais plus trop en état, je l'avoue (ceux qui disent : comme d'habitude sont rien que des aigris  )


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4203917 a dit:
			
		

> Et si ça se trouve pour le Dentier, la période a déjà commencée


 
C'est même sur.... :rateau:


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> (ceux qui disent : comme d'habitude sont rien que des aigris  )


 
Comme d'habitude...


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4203917 a dit:
			
		

> Et si ça se trouve pour le Dentier, la période a déjà commencée





matthieu2278 a dit:


> C'est même sur.... :rateau:



Pas encore, mes petits, pas encore 
Il me manque bien quelques dents mais je croque encore au naturel.  
(Faut dire que je n'étais pas trop du genre de ces jeunes cadres dynamiques dont les dents rayent les planchers et qui, les malheureux, se les usent avant l'heure )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Absolument, d'ailleurs une fois déconnecté, je me suis replongé dans "Structure de la théorie de l'évolution" de Stephen Jay Gould (je languis de trouver des infos sur l'explication de l'existence de Bobby dans ce brillant pavé ) mais bon, je n'étais plus trop en état, je l'avoue (ceux qui disent : comme d'habitude sont rien que des aigris  )




Mmmm ... Ce genre de lecture, juste après la déconnection de MacGe doit diablement inciter à adhérer à la théorie défendue par ce brave Steve sur le rôle du hasard dans l'évolution des espèces


----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)

Je pense qu'un des secrets du succès de MacGé ( entre autres) et le manque de place en garderie..


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "Sauver la face" on s'en fout mais sais-tu, petit Bobby, qu'il y a des tas d'autres choses à faire de ses nuits que de les perdre rivé à l'écran, le regard oxydé et la mâchoire tendue, les attributs inutiles s'échappant d'un caleçon douteux ?




Regarder des matchs de catch? Des courses de Nascar sur ABmoteurs?
Sinon je vois pas.  
Je suis totalement innocent, pur et tout le bordel, je l'ai déjà dit! 

(Par contre, soit dit entre nous et en toute discrétion, je suis sympa, parce que parler ainsi d'attributs inutiles... Je serais pas sympa et innocent comme je suis, je répondrais bien que tu tends le baton pour te faire battre...  Même si le terme de "baton" n'est pas en l'occurence le plus approprié. )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> C'est même sur.... :rateau:


Toi, si tu n'&#233;l&#232;ves pas le d&#233;bat, je vais te montrer quelque chose que les vieux ont et que tu n'as pas...

Entre autre, les attributs de la mod&#233;ration


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je pense qu'un des secrets du succès de MacGé ( entre autres) et le manque de place en garderie..


C'est pas le succ&#232;s, &#231;a. C'est plut&#244;t le chant du cygne&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Je pige que dalle là.



Amok a dit:


> Bah tu vois, je n'ai jamais considéré que n'avoir que ca à foutre (poster sur macg à 2:00 du mat) était "sauver la face".
> 
> "Sauver la face" on s'en fout mais sais-tu, petit Bobby, qu'il y a des tas d'autres choses à faire de ses nuits que de les perdre rivé à l'écran, le regard oxydé et la mâchoire tendue, les attributs inutiles s'échappant d'un caleçon douteux ?



Où ça mes attributs, où ? Répond ! Comment ça un caleçon ? J'ai parlé de tisanes ... 
Les attributs de LucG je les ai pas vus ? Les tiens ? Vous avez effacés des messages ??? 



Luc G a dit:


> Absolument, d'ailleurs une fois déconnecté, je me suis replongé dans "Structure de la théorie de l'évolution" de Stephen Jay Gould (je languis de trouver des infos sur l'explication de l'existence de Bobby dans ce brillant pavé ) mais bon, je n'étais plus trop en état, je l'avoue (ceux qui disent : comme d'habitude sont rien que des aigris  )



Ah ! Voilà ton secret ! 
L'est bien ton somnifère, naturel en plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> JAh ! Voilà ton secret !
> L'est bien ton somnifère, naturel en plus !



Tu sais, j'ai lu pas mal des bouquins de Gould (Stephen Jay, hein, pas Barbara !), il y a dans ses livres une constante : il faut vraiment être très très fatigué pour s'endormir en les lisant. Je me souviens lorsque j'ai terminé ma première lecture de "La vie est belle", je me suis dit "bon, on va peut-être aller dormir un peu, maintenant !". Manque de bol, à ce moment, le réveil a sonné. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, j'ai lu pas mal des bouquins de Gould (Stephen Jay, hein, pas Barbara !), il y a dans ses livres une constante : il faut vraiment être très très fatigué pour s'endormir en les lisant. Je me souviens lorsque j'ai terminé ma première lecture de "La vie est belle", je me suis dit "bon, on va peut-être aller dormir un peu, maintenant !". Manque de bol, à ce moment, le réveil a sonné. :rateau:



"La vie est belle", est ce que ça a un rapport avec Roberto (non pas lui) Benigni ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Pas du tout, il s'agit d'une &#233;tude (r&#233;alis&#233;e sur la base du r&#233;examen des fossiles pr&#233;c&#233;demment &#233;tudi&#233;s par leur inventeur, Charles Doolittle Walcott, par Simon Conway-Morris)  sur la faune cambrienne dite "de Burgess", &#233;tude de laquelle il tire des conclusions plus g&#233;n&#233;rales sur l'&#233;volution.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, il s'agit d'une étude (réalisée sur la base du réexamen des fossiles précédemment étudiés par leur inventeur, Charles Doolittle Walcott, par Simon Conway-Morris)  sur la faune cambrienne dite "de Burgess", étude de laquelle il tire des conclusions plus générales sur l'évolution.



Superbe ce bouquin en effet. Quant à celui qui me sert ces temps-ci de pseudo-somnifère, il est un peu moins grand public mais on y retrouve le goût de Gould pour situer ces idées ces travaux et les débats sur l'évolution dans une continuité historique. Prendre le temps d'expliquer le débat entre Cuvier et Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire avant d'asséner ses propres idées, c'est quand même faire preuve d'un certain recul sur les choses, entre autres montrer qu'on sait qu'on n'invente pas tout mais qu'on vient après d'autres (sans aller jusqu'aux "nains juchés sur les épaules de géants").

Pour le reste, je ne m'étendrais pas trop, je n'en suis encore qu'au tiers du bouquin en gros. J'espère faire durer encore mon pseudo-dentier assez pour arriver au bout


----------



## lufograf (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> il m'a suffi de lui promettre une bière dans un futur improbable




Tu veux dire une mise en bière ?! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Tu veux dire une mise en bière ?! :affraid:


Ouais.. ben c'est pas encore arriv&#233; &#231;a, comptez plut&#244;t sur une extinction de voix, ou une d&#233;faillance de mon FAI&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204189 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. ben c'est pas encore arrivé ça, comptez plutôt sur une extinction de voix, ou une défaillance de mon FAI



Chaton, je pense qu'il était question d'Alèm, là :mouais: Maintenant, si tu veux une baignoire de bière avec une paille


----------



## lufograf (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204189 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. ben c'est pas encore arrivé ça...






> Le délire paranoïaque est une maladie psychiatrique grave qui fait partie des psychoses, dans lesquelles la personne atteinte ne se rend pas compte de sa maladie.
> Comme dans toutes les psychoses, le signe principal est lapparition dun délire, donc de la perte de contact avec la réalité. Ce délire est en général bien organisé autour dun thème principal lié à la conviction dêtre persécuté. Le malade interprète alors tous les éléments de la vie quotidienne à partir de cette conviction, et réorganise la réalité de façon délirante, souvent avec une grande exaltation et en croyant fermement à ses interprétations.



Et les troubles peuvent s'aggraver avec l'âge...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chaton, je pense qu'il &#233;tait question d'Al&#232;m, l&#224; :mouais: Maintenant, si tu veux une baignoire de bi&#232;re avec une paille


Al&#232;m est picard. Il n'est pas de ch'nord  Si l'autre gland multi-valves ne sait pas s'exprimer correctement, et si les tr&#233;pan&#233;s mono-neuronaux qui lisent ce fil ne sont en plus pas capables de comprendre entre les lignes, je ne suis doublement pas responsable de leurs probl&#232;mes fonda-_mentaux_&#8230;

Hop. &#199;a c'est fait.


PS : C'est quoi le contraire de parano&#239;a ? Tu sais, le truc qu'on se croit nickel en s&#233;curit&#233; alors qu'en fait tous les capteurs crient ALERTE !!!! ALERTE !!!! 

C'est pour expliquer un truc marrant &#224; Lufograf&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> Alèm est picard. Il n'est pas de ch'nord  Si l'autre gland multi-valves ne sait pas s'exprimer correctement, et si les trépanés mono-neuronaux qui lisent ce fil ne sont en plus pas capables de comprendre entre les lignes, je ne suis doublement pas responsable de leurs problèmes fonda-_mentaux_
> 
> Hop. Ça c'est fait.



Si tu crois que pour un blork dégénéré de Charente Maritime ça fait une différence visible ! Déjà qu'il ne différencie pas le Poitou du Danemark, alors ... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est quoi le contraire de paranoïa ? Tu sais, le truc qu'on se croit nickel en sécurité alors qu'en fait tous les capteurs crient ALERTE !!!! ALERTE !!!!
> 
> C'est pour expliquer un truc marrant à Lufograf



Inconscience pathologique ? Non, le nom exact ne me reviens pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> *Al&#232;m est picard. Il n'est pas de ch'nord * Si l'autre gland multi-valves ne sait pas s'exprimer correctement, et si les tr&#233;pan&#233;s mono-neuronaux qui lisent ce fil ne sont en plus pas capables de comprendre entre les lignes, je ne suis doublement pas responsable de leurs probl&#232;mes fonda-_mentaux_&#8230;
> 
> Hop. &#199;a c'est fait.



La diff&#233;rence est d'importance. Je te remercie pour cette pr&#233;cision. Il r&#232;gne une vulgarit&#233; sur ce forum, heureusement que tu es l&#224; pour remonter le niveau.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La différence est d'importance. Je te remercie pour cette précision. Il règne une vulgarité sur ce forum, heureusement que tu es là pour remonter le niveau.


Comment y s'la pète lui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment y s'la pète lui


cqfd.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est quoi le contraire de paranoïa ? Tu sais, le truc qu'on se croit nickel en sécurité alors qu'en fait tous les capteurs crient ALERTE !!!! ALERTE !!!!
> 
> C'est pour expliquer un truc marrant à Lufograf



La naïveté ?


----------



## lufograf (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est quoi le contraire de parano&#239;a ? Tu sais, le truc qu'on se croit nickel en s&#233;curit&#233; alors qu'en fait tous les capteurs crient ALERTE !!!! ALERTE !!!!
> 
> C'est pour expliquer un truc marrant &#224; Lufograf&#8230;




La New Beatle Nioubeetude ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

[quote='[MGZ]
PS : C'est quoi le contraire de paranoïa ? Tu sais, le truc qu'on se croit nickel en sécurité alors qu'en fait tous les capteurs crient ALERTE !!!! ALERTE !!!! 

C'est pour expliquer un truc marrant à Lufograf [/quote]

J'ai entendu parler de syndrôme jubilatoire


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204227 a dit:
			
		

> Alèm est picard. Il n'est pas de ch'nord




Ca ne fait aucune différence pour moi.


Tout ce qui est au Sud de Rochefort se mélange dans un flou vague et effrayant peuplé de créatures à l'accent grotesque qui mangent de la bouillabaisse et boivent du pastis en jouant à la pétanque.
Tout ce qui se trouve au-dessus des Sables d'Olonne se mélange dans un flou vague et effrayant peuplé de créatures à l'accent ridicule qui conduisent comme des brêles et boivent du cidre en bouffant des crêpes dégueu.
Tout ce qui est plus à l'Est de Poitiers ressemble à un mélange des deux, avec de la bière belge, des chorons, des grandes villes toutes grises, parfois de la neige, et un Finn Atlas au milieu.


Que ça soit bien clair.
Non mais!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment y s'la pète lui



Comment qu'y s'la touche, oui!


----------



## lufograf (15 Mars 2007)

Pff ! Si j'avais eu un prof de géo comme Bobby, mes bulletins de notes auraient été sûrement moins durs à faire signer !


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ne fait aucune diff&#233;rence pour moi.
> 
> 
> Tout ce qui est au Sud de Rochefort se m&#233;lange dans un flou vague et effrayant peupl&#233; de cr&#233;atures &#224; l'accent grotesque qui mangent de la bouillabaisse et boivent du pastis en jouant &#224; la p&#233;tanque.
> ...




Et la main dans la gueule du flou venant de l'ouest avec sa cr&#234;pe d&#233;gueu et son cidre "pourri", tu la veux sa main ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ne fait aucune différence pour moi.
> 
> 
> Tout ce qui est au Sud de Rochefort se mélange dans un flou vague et effrayant peuplé de créatures à l'accent grotesque qui mangent de la bouillabaisse et boivent du pastis en jouant à la pétanque.
> ...



Et ce qui reste au milieu ne se mélange avec rien : c'est immiscible, indicible, mais, pour en revenir au sujet de ce fil, pas vraiment immarcessible. Il faudrait raisonner par images pour en donner une vague idée. Par exemple, si on se plaçait dans le monde joyeux du magnétisme (pas toujours présent là-bas, il faut bien le dire ), on pourrait l'expliquer à des enfants qu'on ferait s'esbaudir en jouant avec des aimants  mais en précisant que si on met les mêmes pôles du même côté, c'est carrément repoussant. Mais ce n'est qu'une image


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204325 a dit:
			
		

> Et la main dans la gueule du flou venant de l'ouest avec sa cr&#234;pe d&#233;gueu et son cidre "pourri", tu la veux sa main ?


J'ai pas dit que le cidre &#233;tait pourri, ne me fais pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu crois que pour un blork d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; de Charente Maritime &#231;a fait une diff&#233;rence visible ! D&#233;j&#224; qu'il ne diff&#233;rencie pas le Poitou du Danemark, alors ...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca ne fait aucune diff&#233;rence pour moi.
> 
> 
> Tout ce qui est au Sud de Rochefort se m&#233;lange dans un flou vague et effrayant peupl&#233; de cr&#233;atures &#224; l'accent grotesque qui mangent de la bouillabaisse et boivent du pastis en jouant &#224; la p&#233;tanque.
> ...



L&#224; ... Qu'est-ce que je disais ! Et encore, il parle de Poitiers, mais en fait, d&#233;j&#224;, &#224; l'est de saintes ...  Il a du mal &#224; pr&#233;ciser si Cognac est en Suisse ou en Chine


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là ... Qu'est-ce que je disais ! Et encore, il parle de Poitiers, mais en fait, déjà, à l'est de saintes ...  Il a du mal à préciser si Cognac est en Suisse ou en Chine



Il parle de Poitiers parce qu'à 63 mètres de chez lui, il y a un bar qui s'appelle "la route de Poitiers". Il n'est jamais allé plus loin  De là à en conclure qu'il est toujours "à l'ouest", il y a un pas que je me garderai de franchir (je voudrais pas déraper sur une pustule )


PS. Ceci dit, confondre le nord et le nord, euh pardon, le nord et la picardie, ça se comrend un peu, le brouillard a beau ne pas être le même pour les gourmets spécialistes, il n'en reste pas moins qu'on n'y voit goutte et qu'on a vite fait de franchir une frontière inopinément par inadvertance. Demandez aux suisses où est la frontière avec le Liechtenstein et vous aurez droit à un silence gêné, surtout de la part des militaires (et les suisses sont tous militaires c'est bien connu).

Par contre, et c'est beaucoup plus choquant, combien font la confusion scandaleuse entre la Lozère et la Corrèze, ce qui est proprement insane. Il y a pourtant un moyen bien simple de se rappeler la nuance. Chirac (l'homme) est de la Corrèze alors que Chirac (le patelin) est en Lozère.

Y a vraiment aucune excuse.


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4204325 a dit:
			
		

> Et la main dans la gueule du flou venant de l'ouest avec sa crêpe dégueu et son cidre "pourri", tu la veux sa main ?


 
nan mais vous avez quel âge les mecs????  

ah ben oui, mais en même temps c'est justement la question que pose ce fil de discussion!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il parle de Poitiers parce qu'à 63 mètres de chez lui, il y a un bar qui s'appelle "la route de Poitiers". Il n'est jamais allé plus loin



Que nenni, médisant! 

Il se trouve que j'ai dejà du aller à Poitiers pour cause de trukafèr. (Roberto©)

Je me souviens à l'époque j'ai demandé à Mappy, qui m'a sorti un itinéraire assez effrayant (c'est qu'il y a une trotte d'ici à Poitiers) mais comme j'ai un cur d'aventurier, je n'ai pas reculé devant le danger.
J'y suis allé.

Eh bien je peux vous le dire, en vérité : la terre est plate OK, mais en fait elle ne s'arrête pas à Poitiers! 
Ca continue après!


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

J'adore lire Bobby, j'apprend toujours plein de trucs avec lui&#8230; 

Vivement qu'on attaque le programme de th&#233;ologie :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mars 2007)

A propos de l'&#226;ge des utilisateurs de Mac, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi il y a une chose qui ne laisse pas de m'&#233;tonner, voire de susciter ma perpl&#233;xit&#233; &#224; propos de celui de bobby (que je salue ). Hier, il a eu deux ans (bon anniversaire bobby :bebe. Mais il s'est inscrit le 19/11/04 sur macg&#233;.

Autrement dit : bobby _existait_ avant d'&#234;tre _n&#233;_.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

J'ai le droit d'&#234;tre un peu coquette et de tricher sur mon &#226;ge non? 

A cause de toi tout le monde va savoir qu'en fait j'ai 4 ans, bravo.
Chapo.
F&#233;licitations.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

T'en fais pas Bobby, moi j'le crois pas !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

Ya bien que toi qu'es sympa tiens. 

Moi qui suis si gentil. 
Et que tout le monde traine dans la boue.   


... :mouais:

Dis voir t'as des super pouvoirs de modo, toi, tu pourrais pas bannir tous les m&#233;chants de ma part, si je t'en voie une liste?


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi qui suis si gentil.
> Et que tout le monde traine dans la boue.




Petit bobby-gentil-tout-doux  

Sèche tes grosses larmes, car si on te traîne dans la boue c'est pour ton bien !  
Il parait que cela fait des miracles sur les peaux à tendances "purulences-post-atomique"


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai le droit d'être un peu coquette et de tricher sur mon âge non?
> 
> A cause de toi tout le monde va savoir qu'en fait j'ai 4 ans, bravo.
> Chapo.
> Félicitations.



Ah, d'accord. Tout s'éclaire. 

J'ai cru un instant que nous étions face à un insondable problème métaphysico-théologique. 

Mais il n'y avait aucune allusion perfide dans mon post. Au contraire, je trouve que tu ne fais pas du tout tes quatre ans (tout au plus 3 ans, 11 mois et 22 jours, et encore)


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis voir t'as des super pouvoirs de modo, toi, tu pourrais pas bannir tous les méchants de ma part, si je t'en voie une liste?



Bien sûr, mon Bobby d'amour.


Surtout n'hésite pas a préciser comment tu veux qu'ils souffrent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4205497 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout n'hésite pas a préciser comment tu veux qu'ils souffrent.



Oh, comment je m'en fous un peu, je te fais confiance. 

C'est surtout la quantité : beaucoup.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh, comment je m'en fous un peu, je te fais confiance.
> 
> C'est surtout la quantité : beaucoup.



Ca va je sais faire ça. Vas y fait péter ta liste. Tu préfères leur envoyer un mp avant que le ban soit effectif peut être par contre ?

Quelque chose du genre : 

"Je sais de source sûre que tu vas être ban d'ici 1 heure. Alors ça te fait plaisir ? On dit Merci qui ? Merci Bobby !"


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4205509 a dit:
			
		

> "Je sais de source sûre que tu vas être ban d'ici 1 heure. Alors ça te fait plaisir ? On dit Merci qui ? Merci Bobby !"



Oh, ce serait tirer toute la couverture à moi, non non, je suis bien trop modeste. :sD


Par contre, la liste elle marche s'il y a d'autres modos dedans? 
(nan passque je sais que pour Ed, tirhum, Patoch, jp, DocEvil, lufograf, CouleurSud, Rezba, Ponk, Esope et r0m1 ça posera pas de problème à priori, mais c'est surtout pour Amok, BackCat et Macinside que ça m'intéresse le plan, là.  ... Et Alem aussi tiens. )


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh, ce serait tirer toute la couverture &#224; moi, non non, je suis bien trop modeste. :sD
> 
> 
> Par contre, la liste elle marche s'il y a d'autres modos dedans?
> (nan passque je sais que pour Ed, tirhum, Patoch, jp, DocEvil, lufograf, CouleurSud, Rezba, Ponk, Esope et r0m1 &#231;a posera pas de probl&#232;me &#224; priori, mais c'est surtout pour Amok, BackCat et Macinside que &#231;a m'int&#233;resse le plan, l&#224;.  ... Et Alem aussi tiens. )



Je me doutais qu'il y avait trop de modestie en toi.

Pour Amok, BackCat, Mackie et Alem, je ne pourrais malheureusement rien faire. Mais tu me connais, je suis pas du genre a baisser les bras, j'irais demander &#231;a discr&#232;tement a Benjamin. Il ne peut rien me refuser &#224; moi.


En parlant de modestie, c'pas &#233;vident de se d&#233;crire simplement, enfin surtout pour moi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]En parlant de modestie, c'pas évident de se décrire simplement, enfin surtout pour moi :love: [/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'avec tes mensurations hors norme ... Y a ben longtemps que j'avais pas vu un tour de chevilles pareil, tiens !


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec tes mensurations hors norme ... Y a ben longtemps que j'avais pas vu un tour de chevilles pareil, tiens !



Bah faut trouver un difficile équilibre entre ce que je fais et ce que les gens sont prêt à entendre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh, ce serait tirer toute la couverture à moi, non non, je suis bien trop modeste. :sD
> 
> 
> Par contre, la liste elle marche s'il y a d'autres modos dedans?
> (nan passque je sais que pour Ed, tirhum, Patoch, jp, DocEvil, lufograf, CouleurSud, Rezba, *Ponk*, Esope et r0m1 ça posera pas de problème à priori, mais c'est surtout pour Amok, BackCat et Macinside que ça m'intéresse le plan, là.  ... Et Alem aussi tiens. )


Tu m'vois le banni, mois j'vais t'là jouer Le Banner
j'te lâche ma rage quand toi t'en es à lécher les verts,
tu crie, tu pleures, tu geins, tu crois qu'Bassou c'est ta mère ?
Mais moi j't'avortes, j'te plie, j'te fais la césarienne au cim'terre !
Tu peux courrir, moi j'vais plus vite qu'la fusée lunaire,
tu peux t'cacher, j'ai l'oeil radar à mansuper,
Tu peux te battre, hé - toi contre moi, c'est la tête en mousse contre le gant en fer,
man, t'es mort, PonkHead va t'la mettre à l'envers

Yo,

PonHead est dans la place,
PonkHead, man,
Yo !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh, ce serait tirer toute la couverture &#224; moi, non non, je suis bien trop modeste. :sD
> 
> 
> Par contre, la liste elle marche s'il y a d'autres modos dedans?
> (nan passque je sais que pour Ed, tirhum, Patoch, jp, DocEvil, lufograf, CouleurSud, Rezba, Ponk, Esope et r0m1 &#231;a posera pas de probl&#232;me &#224; priori, mais c'est surtout pour Amok, BackCat et Macinside que &#231;a m'int&#233;resse le plan, l&#224;.  ... Et Alem aussi tiens. )



Mais mon cher boby, est-ce que tu te rends bien compte des cons&#233;quences que pourrait entra&#238;ner la satisfaction de ta requ&#234;te (certes peut-&#234;tre l&#233;gitime pour certains) :mouais:

Si je suis banni, qui va s'occuper des insondables probl&#232;mes m&#233;taphysico-th&#233;ologiques qui ne manquent pas de se poser &#224; tout instant ? 

Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Ben...
Comment dire....


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh, ce serait tirer toute la couverture à moi, non non, je suis bien trop modeste. :sD
> 
> 
> Par contre, la liste elle marche s'il y a d'autres modos dedans?
> (nan passque je sais que pour Ed, tirhum, Patoch, jp, DocEvil, lufograf, CouleurSud, Rezba, Ponk, Esope et r0m1 ça posera pas de problème à priori, mais c'est surtout pour Amok, BackCat et Macinside que ça m'intéresse le plan, là.  ... Et Alem aussi tiens. )​


Toi !....








 :love: ​


----------



## lufograf (16 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​




un bon blork, est un blork frit... :love: :love: :love:


Par contre maintenant, il va sûrement falloir un sarcophage étanche


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2007)

C'est inscrit dans mon profil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est inscrit dans mon profil.


Idem


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Ah ben c'est bien. Comme &#231;a il aura eu 2 r&#233;ponses&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mars 2007)

*52  *le 28 avril .....! wouaaaaaaa déjà oh m...e !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *52  *le 28 avril .....! wouaaaaaaa déjà oh m...e !!!



J'ai quelques autres pseudos en tête, on va faire un club des fils des fifties


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2007)

Et si on fait pas partie de ceux des fifties? on peut quand meme rentrer? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

Si tu as ou vas avoir entre 48 ans et 57 ans cette ann&#233;e, oui, sinon, soit tu es n&#233; avant le premier janvier 1950, et tu peux devenir membre honoraire, soit tu es n&#233; apr&#232;s le 31 d&#233;cembre 1959, et le videur, &#224; la porte a ordre de te refouler, na !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...soit tu es n&#233; apr&#232;s le 31 d&#233;cembre 1959, et le videur, &#224; la porte a ordre de te refouler, na !



&#199;a rigole pas dans les boites de vieux seniors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça rigole pas dans les boites de vieux seniors...



On a intérêt, si on laisse entrer les djeuns, y vont nous piquer toutes les senior ... itas 
(Ah, j'avais oublié de préciser, les règles ci dessus ne s'appliquent qu'aux mecs, pour les filles, c'est le contraire, membres d'honneur entre 60 et 69, membres de plein droit à partir du 1/1/1970, et membres bienfaitrices à partir du 1/1/80 ! :rateau.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Elle est pour qui la camomille, Pascal ?

La 13 ou la 2 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Elle est pour qui la camomille, Pascal ?
> 
> La 13 ou la 2 ?



Pô du tout du tout, il n'y a pas de recrutement forcé, tout est basé sur le volontariat ! 

Pour la camomille, tu te la bois (non mais, jeune insolente ), et tu fais péter le Cognac et l'Armagnac (V.S.O.P. only, please) en vitesse ma poule mon autruche !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pô du tout du tout, il n'y a pas de recrutement forcé, tout est basé sur le volontariat !
> 
> Pour la camomille, tu te la bois (non mais, jeune insolente ), et tu fais péter le Cognac et l'Armagnac (V.S.O.P. only, please) en vitesse ma poule mon autruche !



Y'a plus rien chef ! Plus de Cognac et d'Armagnac ! On s'est tout fait piquer par un mec cagoulé hier soir, j'ai rien pu faire. Tout ce que je me souviens c'est qu'il avait un fort accent corse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Y'a plus rien chef ! Plus de Cognac et d'Armagnac ! On s'est tout fait piquer par un mec cagoulé hier soir, j'ai rien pu faire. Tout ce que je me souviens c'est qu'il avait un fort accent corse !



Si j'osais, j'irais jusqu'à dire que cette autruche m'émeu (hein ? non, pas de faute à émeu !). C'est vraiment un cas (zoar) !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Mais on vous aime bien les vieux, d'ailleurs y'a pas mieux pour faire la poussière


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais on vous aime bien les vieux, d'ailleurs y'a pas mieux pour faire la poussière



T'as raison, d'ailleurs, ramène un peu ton croupion par ici, que je regarnisse mon plumeau


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

Voyons P77 un peu de tenue


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Voyons P77 un peu de tenue



Ben quoi ? La plume d'autruche, y a pas mieux, pour la poussière ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2007)

Poil au...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



Non ! Plume, suis un peu, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Aïe ... ! 

_C'est vrai qu'une autruche ça ressemble à un plumeau pour géant, j'aimes autant. _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

maintenant les jerk font leur menage  a la plume d'autruche ?    


....je me demande s'il ne reduisent  pas leur salaire en poussiere


----------



## xao85 (19 Mars 2007)

Je viens visiter la maison de retraite après un temps d'absense... dsl nous les jeunes on est souvent occupé!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Ouais. C'est &#231;a. Va faire tes devoirs. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

_Ca_ a un doigt sur le clavier, l'autre en exploration nasale et _ca_ l'ouvre, j'vous jure...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2007)

Passe-moi le tube de dialyse stp j'ai les yeux qui picotent.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens visiter la maison de retraite après un temps d'absense... dsl nous les jeunes on est souvent occupé!



Et puis, c'est pas bien de se moquer des vieux. 

D'ailleurs, je m'en souviens bien, j'ai beaucoup souffert de ce genre d'attitude quand j'étais vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Qui en a encore foutue de partout dans la salle de bain ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

Non, je ne suis pas vieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

moi je suis une vieille et pas mecontente de l'etre    



.......de toute façon on y peut rien, autant le prendre comment sa vient et pas 
y rajouter une couche ......de rides en plus


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

Contre les rides... le casque en kevlar et hop, disparues les rides


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> ...dsl nous les jeunes on est souvent occupé!


Ah, ça c'est sûr que vous tirer sur l'élastique ça vous occupe encore pas mal...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

Tiens, t'as d&#233;cuit&#233; toi ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi je suis une vieille et pas mecontente de l'etre



Oui, toi on sait...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, t'as décuité toi ?  :love:



Ouais... Je me remet encore pas mal, pour mon âge... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

Comme quoi, les p'tits jeunes ont encore a apprendre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

Savent pas boire ces p'tits branleurs!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2007)

T'as pas tort... quand on voit que des gamins de 12 ans arrivent p&#233;niblement &#224; 2g...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

les 2 vieux plus haut là :
vous etes carrement indecents      




_on ne pousse pas la jeunesse dans nos erreur passés   _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as pas tort... quand on voit que des gamins de 12 ans arrivent péniblement à 2g...



Que veux-tu?... Y'a des parents qui manquent de baffes dans la gueule...


----------



## xao85 (16 Juin 2007)

Pffff aujourdhui je vieillis, mais bon je suis toujours dans la catégorie jeune! 

22 ans qu'est ce que c'est bon!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> ... mais bon je suis toujours dans la catégorie jeune!



Tu mérites donc une mort lente et dégradante...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> 22 ans qu'est ce que c'est bon!!!!



*Tiens, bizarre*
il y a pourtant la touche V entre le B et le C.
Son doigt a du tout de même déraper.




:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2007)

Peux pas répondre au sondage

y'a pas d'options

- 10 ans (des billes pleins les poches)

ni

- Hors d'âge


----------



## xao85 (17 Juin 2007)

Ya tjs les inclassables!


----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

16 ans

la vitalité au max

en vacances !!!

que demander de plus???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

une pipe ?


----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

Tu serai trop gentil mon chou

mais c'est pas à toi de t'en charger, je suis pas homo

dsl


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Schillier21 (6 Juillet 2007)

je sais

Ceci est le dessin d'une pipe, mais pas une pipe


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> je sais
> 
> Ceci est le dessin d'une pipe, mais pas une pipe




T'es vraiment trop fort. 

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

wow


WOW (bis)


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

Schillier21 a dit:


> que demander de plus???





supermoquette a dit:


> une pipe ?





Schillier21 a dit:


> mais c'est pas à toi de t'en charger, je suis pas homo





Schillier21 a dit:


> Ceci est le dessin d'une pipe, mais pas une pipe



Une nouvelle discothèque, de l'humour et un peu d'ouverture d'esprit ?

C'est trop à la fois ?
Faut attendre Noël ?

Merte.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

On peut esp&#233;rer qu'avec l'&#226;ge&#8230; Mais bon :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

Qui parle encore de mon &#226;ge ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324690 a dit:
			
		

> On peut espérer qu'avec l'âge Mais bon :mouais:



Boh non, ça veut rien dire, hein...



gKatarn a dit:


> Qui parle encore de mon âge ?




Tiens, qu'est-ce que je disais!


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

Alors je vais me fendre d'une confession...

Oui, oui parfois, il faut savoir dire. Après tout nul n'est infaillible.

Pendant longtemps, je n'ai pas compris ce que signifiait l'expression "forum enfant" dans la page de recherche. Je me demandais candidement où donc étaient ces forums "pour" enfants... 

Aujourd'hui j'ai compris  mais...

Ces derniers jours, je me demande s'il ne serait pas le moment d'en créer un ou plusieurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Ah !

Enfin ! Je ne suis plus seul &#224; le penser&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Alors je vais me fendre d'une confession...
> 
> Oui, oui parfois, il faut savoir dire. Après tout nul n'est infaillible.
> 
> ...



Plusieurs

Et une garderie aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Ben y'a bien les jeux d'arcades


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Plusieurs
> 
> Et une garderie aussi



Ah oui, mais l&#224;, faut un projet &#233;ducatif, du personnel qualifi&#233;... des locaux aux normes... deux issues si le fil peut accueillir plus de vingt participants... m&#234;me chose pour la restauration (haccp etc).

Sans m&#234;me parler des coups de boule strictement interdits sur des mineurs !
Imagine le caract&#232;re aggravant lorsqu'ils sont attribu&#233;s par personne ayant autorit&#233; comme les modos...


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là, faut un projet éducatif, du personnel qualifié... des locaux aux normes... deux issues si le fil peut accueillir plus de vingt participants... même chose pour la restauration (haccp etc).
> 
> Sans même parler des coups de boule strictement interdits sur des mineurs !
> Imagine le caractère aggravant lorsqu'ils sont attribués par personne ayant autorité comme les modos...



Bon alors on transforme le bar en garderie (mise au norme) avec salon de thé attenant. Comme ça, les modérateurs (qui ont certainement des projets éducatifs et qui sont très quaifiés) pourront garder un oeil sur les chers bambins joufflus et plein d'entrain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2007)

*On colle une trempe*
au premier mioche qui emm&#176;rde son monde oui !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon alors on transforme le bar en garderie (mise au norme) avec salon de thé attenant. Comme ça, les modérateurs (qui ont certainement des projets éducatifs et qui sont très quaifiés) pourront garder un oeil sur les chers bambins joufflus et plein d'entrain





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On colle une trempe*
> au premier mioche qui emm°rde son monde oui !



Ouais! Confiez-les à Tonton Dupond et Tonton Dupont... On va vous les rendre nickels...  :style: :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2007)

*ORDRE ET DISCIPLINE*
TEL EST NOTRE CREDO


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

Nickel ? tu retires pas la lame avant de les rendre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *ORDRE ET DISCIPLINE*
> TEL EST NOTRE CREDO



*PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nickel ? tu retires pas la lame avant de les rendre ?



*C'est à dire que*
les jeunes, ça manque souvent de plomb dans la cervelle.

Alors si avec Dupont, on peut rendre service.


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pendant longtemps, je n'ai pas compris ce que signifiait l'expression "forum enfant" dans la page de recherche. Je me demandais candidement où donc étaient ces forums "pour" enfants...



Il s'agit bien d'un forum enfant, et non pas de forum*s* enfant*s*.

C'est un forum caché, cadeau de Benjamin pour les 18 ans de Mackie. Grace à un patch, lorsque le lascar se connecte, son pseudo apparait en rouge et il peut s'auto-modérer, s'auto-bannir, s'auto-effacer.

Ca l'occupe des heures, et pendant ce temps nous sommes peinards. Je vous poste des copies d'écran dès que j'ai 5 minutes (il faut être modo pour y accéder, même si c'est en lecture seule).

[EDIT]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nickel ? tu retires pas la lame avant de les rendre ?


C'est à dire qu'il y a comme un problème d'étanchéité, après...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et une garderie aussi





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On colle une trempe*
> au premier mioche qui emm°rde son monde oui !





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Confiez-les à Tonton Dupond et Tonton Dupont... On va vous les rendre nickels...  :style: :style:



Je vous envoie Tintin comme premier membre de ce nouveau forum


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il s'agit bien d'un forum enfant, et non pas de forum*s* enfant*s*.
> 
> C'est un forum caché, cadeau de Benjamin pour les 18 ans de Mackie. Grace à un patch, lorsque le lascar se connecte, son pseudo apparait en rouge et il peut s'auto-modérer, s'auto-bannir, s'auto-effacer.
> 
> ...



T'as oublié de précisé que c'est aussi des heures de fous rires pour nous :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On colle une trempe*
> au premier mioche qui emm&#176;rde son monde oui !





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Confiez-les &#224; Tonton Dupond et Tonton Dupont... On va vous les rendre nickels...  :style: :style:





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *ORDRE ET DISCIPLINE*
> TEL EST NOTRE CREDO





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *PARFAITEMENT!!!*





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est &#224; dire que*
> les jeunes, &#231;a manque souvent de plomb dans la cervelle.
> 
> Alors si avec Dupont, on peut rendre service.


Tsss, tsss...
Je croyais que la "Brigade" avait &#233;t&#233; dissoute ?!...   :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Je croyais que la "Brigade" avait été dissoute ?!...   :love:



Dissoute dans l'alcool peut être mais volatilité aidant, la revoilà, on dirait


----------

